# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Spellbee's Spring Competition 2017

## spellbee2

*The competition begins on Friday, April 14th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)**
The competition will end on Sunday, April 30th, at 8 PM.*

*Track the competition score LIVE, and see your personal stats here: Live Scoresheet*
_Please PM me if you need a scoring correction or notice any bugs._

*Rules:*
• Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest.
• Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count. If it’s short, you can put it in your post in a spoiler. If you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me.
• Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to score points.
• Don't abuse the point system - No spamming. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM me to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
• If you have any questions or need clarification to any rules, please PM me instead of posting them in this thread. I will update the OP if anything in particular needs extra clarification.

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
I surround all important competition announcements in a big, bold announcement block like this one. Even if you don't read the rest of the posts in the thread, please at least skim the thread for these blocks - they contain incredibly important information regarding the competition. They're huge and should stick out pretty easily.
*---------------------------------*




*TEAMS*

Spellbee’s Spring Competition
The Last Lucidbender
Earth was a team last competition, so...

*Fire*

*Expert*
Him
dolphin

*Intermediate*
Nfri
Raipat
DawnEye11

*Beginner*
StaySharp
lunagoddess
KingCobra
Nebulus
HenrikUPI
Azaleaj



*Air*

*Expert*
Naturespirit
obfusc8

*Intermediate*
cooleymd
Valis1

*Beginner*
LeaoLouro
Occipitalred
JoannaB
Elaol
JonBingus
Mismagius
Man of Shred



*Water*

*Expert*
sivason

*Intermediate*
Saizaphod
MadMonkey
Jacob46719
DreamSwimmer

*Beginner*
Cookino
ExothermReacton
Nefets
spellbee2
Letaali
KevNice
Eveningsky





*IMPORTANT!* If you have not posted in this thread at all after the first 7 nights of the competition, you will be dropped from the competition and suspended from the following competition. Even if you aren’t scoring any points, please post it in the thread so I know you are participating, as failure to do so will result in your ejection from the competition. Also, if you know you will be unavailable for a period of time, please post something to let us know, or PM me (spellbee2) so you aren’t dropped.

In light of this, at the half-way mark of the competition, if the lack of participation of some competitors has significantly thrown off the balance of the competition, *I reserve the right to restructure the teams to restore a fair balance*. This will only occur if the discrepancy is due to lack of participation, and any changes will be made at random, uninfluenced by individual/team scores at the time, and (as much as possible) performed with permission of the individuals affected.


*POINTS*

*Induction and Recall*
_In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here._

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

• Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

• First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

• First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
• Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

• Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points* (Max. 10 points)
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD. A DEILD chain is over once you are awake long enough to write down the dream._

• WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

*IMPORTANT!* - Points no longer stack for completing a single task that falls in multiple categories (i.e. Normal Dream Control, Task of the Month/Year, Personal Goal, etc.). Instead, it counts for the highest-scoring category. If you complete the same task multiple times, then it can count for the additional categories, but each category can only be scored once per task per night. For example, if you complete the weekly challenge of "Transform into your team's creature", it only counts for the 20 points for the Weekly Challenge, and not an additional 10 for the advanced control task of full transformation. However, if you were to complete the transformation a second time in the same dream, you would then score those 10 points. Note that this new rule does not apply to 3-Step Tasks, as those have always been purposely stackable.

Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

• Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

• Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

• Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points*

• Ask for Advice _(Beginner and Intermediate Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

• Eat/Drink Something - *5 points*

• Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

• Fly - *5 points*

• Telekinesis - *5 points*

• Super Strength - *5 points*

• Super Speed - *5 points*

• Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

• Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

• Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or Dream Guide_

• Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

• Partial Transformation - *5 points*

• Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

• Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

• DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

• Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

• Teleport - *10 points*

• Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

• Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

• Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime or a Dream Guide_

• Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

• Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

• Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

• Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

• Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition.
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

• Task of the Month (April 2017)- *15 points/task* (beginner tasks not included)

• Task of the Year (2017) - *20 points/task*


*Dream Themes* (Beginner and Intermediate only)
Each week, a different theme will be given. If your dream (lucid or non-lucid) matches the theme, you earn an additional *5 points*. Points for each theme can only be claimed once per night. Some themes may be open to slight interpretation (just keep in mind the Honor System).

*Week 1 Theme - 5 points:* (Expired) *Need for Speed* (Anything that goes particularly fast (you can count yourself if you're non-lucid, otherwise it's Super Speed from above)).
*Week 2 Theme - 5 points:* *Mutants* (People, places, or things that have grossly changed from their original form).


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week. Each task must be completed during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

• *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner:* Ask a DC which team will win the competition.

*Intermediate:* Uproot a tree and describe what you find underneath.

*Expert:* Capture light itself in a bottle, and then unleash it against darkness/evil.

• *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points* - Same as *Week 1*
[/COLOR]


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the Basic and Advanced Dream Control tasks above, excluding RC/Stabilization. DV Extra Tasks, Challenge Tasks, and Team/Enemy tasks can not be declared for the Three-Step tasks.

*Beginner:* Pick any of the Basic or Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate:* At least 1 of the 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

*Expert:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

• Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

• Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

• Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional teammate in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

• Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*


*Enemy Tasks*
_Note: "Enemy" refers to a member of the competition on a different team than you._
_Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition._

• Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)
_Each additional enemy in the same dream/chain_ - *3 points*

• Fight an enemy* - *10 points*

• Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points*

• Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

• Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Each goal can only be scored once per competition.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

• Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

• Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)
Add these to your posts as you go. Include how many DJ comments you made each day in your scoring posts, and I will add them to the scoresheet.

• *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Tier Bonus*
The top scorers in the Intermediate and Beginner leagues earn a bonus for their team based on their position.

• 1st - *100 points*
• 2nd - *60 points*
• 3rd - *30 points*


*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D: 

*Edits (all times Eastern)*:
Apr. 14 9:35a - Added more competitors
Apr. 15 1:48p - Ditto
Apr. 15 5:06p - Added Live Scoresheet
Apr. 15 11:06p - One more competitor
Apr. 23 12:11a - Updated Week 2 tasks and added week 2 competitor

----------


## Cobalt Storm

*Three-Step Task*
Full Transformation
Fly
Change Gravity

*Personal Goals*
-(new)Maintain Layer 3 or above for at least 15 minutes.
-(new)Summon Princess Luna and ask her what I should transform into next.

Let's GO

----------


## KevNice

Thanks for the message, SpellBee, to let me know it had begun!

*Three-Step Task
*
Basic Summoning
DC Manipulation
Ask a DC Character for Advice

*Personal Goals*
Have an orgasm
Train with Bruce Lee


Here we go!

----------


## JonBingus

Three-Step Task
Eat a croissant and drink an iced tea
Hover in place
Summon an elephant and ride it

Personal Goals
-Meditate for 5 minutes in the dream
-Summon all 10 member of my household for a meeting
-Compose music from thin air
-Take a picture

Let's GO

----------


## Saizaphod

*Water tribe!
*
*Three-Step Tasks*
1. Telekinesis
2. Basic Summoning
3. Teleportation

*Personal Goals*
(Old) Visit another planet
(Old) Pilot a jet/space craft
(Old) Meet my doppelgänger 
(New) Visit a jungle/magical forest
(New) Go to a club
(New) Go to a house party
(New) Meet Saitama
(New) Explore a cave

----------


## obfusc8

Three Step
-Fully phase
-Element manipulation
-Advanced Flight

New Goals
-"Split the sky" to change day to night or night to day
-Run on water

----------


## Cookino

Yay water, my favourite out of these 3 elements!

Three Step
-Flying
-Basic Summoning
-Time Control

New Goals:
-Fight a supervillain
-Participate in a fighting competition
-Go to a snowy place

----------


## Letaali

Oh yeah! Water tribe! 

*Three Step*
-Advanced Flying
-Mass Telekinesis
-Time Control

*Personal Goals*
-(new) Reach the Frozen Planet
-(new) Meet Ysera

For the Enemy tasks I'll probably focus on Obfusc8, since I've met him in my lucid dreams already. Should be an interesting fight.  ::D:

----------


## EnricoXVS

I'm fire?Let's ignite the competition then  ::D: 
(ahhahaha i'm joking,i barely made two briefly lucid last week)

*Three Step*
-Teleport
-Telekinesis
-Super Strenght

*Personal Goals*
-Make it rain money
-Speak with a tobacconist and gain 5 numbers,and at the awakening bet them in the game of Lotto
-Teleport to the ISS(International Space Station)

----------


## DawnEye11

Nice! I like the elements theme.

Three Step Task
1) Fully phase through a big solid object
2) Interact with a dream character
3) Mind Control

Personal Goals
-Change the setting to a place you've never been before.
-Summon a forcefield around someone

----------


## lunagoddess

I'm happy to be on the fire team!  

*3 Step:*
Telekinesis 
Basic Summoning
DC changing

*New Personal Goals:* 
Try LSD
Meet my doppelgänger 
Take the red pill from the matrix

----------


## naturespirit

Three step
1. Teleport
2. Element Manipulation
3. Time Control

Personal goals:
For now, I will just post:
What do colours sound like?
What do sounds look like?
Texture manipulation
What do textures look like?
What do textures sound like?
What do colours feel like?
What do sounds feel like?

----------


## JoannaB

Three Step Task
1. Fly
2. Super Speed
3. Super Strength

Personal Goal
Visit the Taj Mahal
Befriend a dragon

----------


## Occipitalred

This will be a breeze!

3 step tasks:
1. Change gravity
2. Partial transformation
3. Teleport

personal goals:
1. Join a pirate crew (new)
2. Garden (new)
3. Visit my mental temple (new)

----------


## Nfri

Three step task: 
1. fly
2. telekinesis
3. teleport

Personal goal:
1. masturbate 

Others:
1. Uproot a tree and describe what you find underneath
2. Discover a new species of animal or plant in the dream world. What does it look like? What is it called? 
3. Need for Speed (Anything that goes particularly fast)
4. Go into space and travel into a black hole or break through a space-time continuum. Report where it takes you


Go team fire!

----------


## dolphin

Yay team fire!

*three step task:*
phase through big solid object
advanced summoning
advanced unsummoning

*personal goals:*
breathe fire under water (new)
breathe through top of my head (new)
verify map of the dream world (new)

----------


## KevNice

Night one was kind of a fail.

Remember a non-lucid dream: *1 point*
Remember a non-lucid dream fragment: *0.5 point* (separate dream)

Total day 1: *1.5 points*

----------


## Letaali

Kev, I don't think the competition has started for you yet. Today is 14th and it starts 8pm your time. Or am I misunderstanding something?

----------


## LeaoLouro

All right, let's go Team Air!

*Three Step Task:*
Drink Water
Fly

*Personal Goals:*
Be three ants at once;
Fly out of the planet;
720º vision

----------


## cooleymd

advice to beginners:

Drink lots of water before bed and get some natural WBTB its 2 points per night  :smiley:   at least try it on weekends Also focus on lying still upon awakening and recall recall recall.  Recall is not a luxury that some lucid dreamers have, it is a necessity, you must have it.  Luxuries are things like being a Natural (triggering), Stable as a rock, Crystal clear Prospective Memory, and unwavering Control.

Prioritize your intention setting based on goals, placing a high priority on stabilize.  Its only one point, but one point at the beginning of a 2-minute Lucid, is worth a lot more than 5 points at the beginning of a 5-second one.
Plan your dreams especially around 3 step.  For instance I will attempt to pocket summon (+5+5) something to eat (+5+10)
Remember to go for some dead easy points like pocket summon an electornic device and attempt to use & ask it advice.  So what if that I-Phone Tweleve you tried to summon was actually a broken flip phone that advised you to 'shove off' its still +5 +5 +5.  Additionally create some goals around your plans, for instance my goal of 'stretch a phone screen bigger' would go great with the above.  
Think of creative ways to achieve tasks you have never managed, such as my distinct lack of teleportation.  So this contest I will attempt to stretch a phone bigger, shrink myself smaller and then phase thru the danm phone into a new scene with the recent no stacking rule I suppose it would be 'old goal' possibly partial transformation (becoming tiny) and then I'd have to give up phasing in favor of teleport, but this has the added advantage of possibly teleporting me somewhere I need to be for more points like into the 'Theme' or somewhere a Task of Year can occur (like snow capped mountain, elephant war jungle, etc...)

Also I would encourage you to focus on using intention setting for the Dream Themes as I scored 3 hits on this last time, but I'm not sure what to focus on with the vague 'Need for Speed' category, I guess I'll try to imagine myself riding a roller coaster or some such as I fall asleep (since in my mind this is a fast thing, and something I would never do in waking life, thus if I'm on a rollercoaster it is some kind of nightmare and hence dream)

finally go for the monthly tasks how hard is it to: 
__ yell abaracadabra while pointing at a DC
__ or tell a dog to fetch
__ or find a new plant/animal in a dream

specific advice:
@KevNice 3-step (supposed to be standard tasks so change the third one to Ask Advice, and ask a DC where to find your dream guide or something)

@Letaali you chose beginner but then proceeded to pick all advanced tasks
and yes the contest didn't start even in Guam until a few hours ago  :smiley:  coming to Europe and America Soon tho

----------


## Letaali

> @Letaali you chose beginner but then proceeded to pick all advanced tasks
> and yes the contest didn't start even in Guam until a few hours ago  coming to Europe and America Soon tho



I did that knowingly. I didn't really choose beginner, it's based on my LD frequency. I believe in my ability to get those tasks done, since I've done all of them lucid already. Most of the time my dream control is fine, the frequency of my lucid dreams is the issue.

----------


## ExothermReacton

I am going to break with my tradition this time and take tasks that I never took or even tried before. I am sorry for my team in advance. :Cheeky: 

*Three-Step task*

1. Partial Transformation
2. Time control
3. Change gravity

Personal goals:

1. Break out from a prison
2. Handcraft a device that can perform dream abilities like telekinesis, slowing down time etc.
3. Invent a random magic spell that actually works and look what it does
4. Gather a small army just by asking people on the street to join me and storm invade a small house or something like that.


*Flow like water!*

----------


## Elaol

Three-step task:
1. Basic summoning
2. Teleportation
3. Fly

Personal tasks:
1. Use saidin
2. Have sex
3. Use ka'kari 

That's about it, I don't have many goals this time, I just hope for more lucids  ::D:

----------


## Valis1

*Three-step task:*

1.Change Gravity 
2.Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
3.Mass Telekinesis

*Personal tasks:*
Find and enter pyramid
Create sphere of light 
Find spiritual figure

----------


## Raipat

easter special Three-step-Task
- Summoning (an egg)
- Unspecified dream control (make the egg hatch)
- fly (grow whatever hatched into suitable size and use it as a mount)

Goals:
NEW
- complete the terrain mapping study Robert Waggoner suggested
- use the mobile EEG prototype device S. gave me to record my own LRLR signal

----------


## KingCobra

Our team is going to be on FIRE!

*Three Step Tasks:*
-Interact with a DC
-Fly
-Push hand through solid object

*Personal Goals:*
-Talk to Alee (New)
-Do something sexy (Old)

----------


## cooleymd

3 Step
a) Minor Summonation
b) Eat Something
c) Mass Telekenesis

Personal Goals:

*NEW* Smack DC with my flashlight	
*NEW* Draw a Light Saber	
*NEW* Flip coin and land it on edge	
*NEW* Behind the Back Hand DC Summonation	
*NEW* From Void believe I'm a'dragon'back emerge from 'between' Pern-Style	
*NEW* Make it rain 'cats' and 'dogs' literally	
*NEW* Use Phone Screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need	
*NEW* Smell at least 3 DC's Hair	
*NEW* Run Fingers thru at least 3 DC's Hair	
*NEW* Crash an Anti-Trump Rally (with malice)	
*NEW* Shrink Tiny and enter small thing (clock vending-machine radio computer etc)
*NEW* Matryoshka: cuase a female DC to become pregnant and give birth to a female child which matures (repeat process)

Stretch phone screen bigger
Kiss 5+ Random DC
Pistol whip dream-cop with their own weapon
From void punch my way out minecraft-style
Jump off a cliff (crash or fly)
Transform into a giant and stomp/smash stuff
Transfigure the color of bird/animal into a different color
Win gun battle with Dream Cops
Duplicate DC (make additional copy/copies of them)
Enter the TARDIS	
Use hand as musical wind instrument
Take down a Clown/Mime	

Only one hour until contest begins here  :smiley:   I have been practicing sleep disruption for the past two nights

----------


## naturespirit

Haha team air is winning!

What does the Rondo in G minor LOOK like? Demons and hell! Spellbee Spring comp #1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Flying: 5 points
Taste something: 5 points
Fully phase through solid object: 10 points
WILD: 10 points 
Fly: 5 points 
Personal goal - what does sound look like? 10 points
Update: All my goals were NEW so 15 points instead
61 points!

----------


## Sivason

3 step: teleport, mass TK, adv summon

Personal tasks: Visit Oahu, summon a large ferret, transform into a ferret, interact at my new work place.

Past Goals: transform into bird, grow a plant and eat the fruit/veggie, control group of DCs

----------


## MadMonkey

*Three Step:* Fully Phase through Big Solid Object, Element Manipulation, fly

*Personal Tasks*: Create a stack of rocks using telekinesis, ask a witch where they get their powers

----------


## spellbee2

Getting my 3-step up before bed.

1) Fly
2) Super Speed
3) Telekinesis

I'll add my personal goals (and hopefully get the spreadsheet up) tomorrow.

----------


## Letaali

Night 1

- 3 NDs *3 points*
- WBTB* 2 points*

Total after Night 1: *5 points*

(Am I doing this right?)

----------


## Saizaphod

> Haha team air is winning!



Team water counter attacks! :tropicalboxer:

*Night 1* _Sensei shows up for a fight_
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*DILD:* 5 Points
*Interact with a dream character:* 2 Points
*Unspecified Dream Control:* 5 Points
*Element manipulation:* 10 Points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid in my living room as I'm trying to write my signature on a post-it note. All that comes up is symbols of notes. My brother comes up to me. I know the dream is ending and all I have left to do is show the thing I just made to him. 

~ I'm walking through a liquor store and I'm looking at the drinks on display. I'm interested only in the small portion of light drinks, like ciders. My friend Tony arrives to the store suddenly. I have decided to buy a readily-filled glass of liquid that tastes like mineral water. Tony takes a sip from another similar glass and decides to buy one of them as well. The dream hops us into his car. Tony still clearly has a hangover from last night and has trouble steering the car. I advice him to go slower and go through a quieter area so the cops wouldn't catch us. After a while the car disappears and we're walking towards a low metal-bridge on a snowy scenery. The air is warm though. I see our destination further away, some random apartment building. Out of the blue it hits me; "Tony I'm lucid... this is a dre-... I'm lucid! We're in a lucid dream!"

Tony gets really happy as well as I. "First thing, we're not going to continue towards that place" I say. I turn around and right then my brother and a friend of his have spawned there. My vision gets more sharp an detailed for a while. We decide to have a fight, one against two, as Tony has now disappeared. This is going to be easy. Actually this is something Iv wanted to do, to show off my dream powers to my friends. They start throwing large rocks at me with telekinesis. The rocks are flying towards me and as I spread my arms and take battle stance, a huge force field shoots active around me with a low electric noise. The rocks break as they hit the force field. My brother and his friend are clearly amazed. They try again doing the same move, throwing large rocks at me once more. I wave my hand from behind my back and a huge wind slash strikes the boulders destroying them. I continue my move and wave my hands in front of me, turning their spot into a fiercely hurricaning cloud of wind fists. They're fine. They decide to try something else. They see the snow and they try to use it to their advantage, but I won't let that happen. I lower my hands and point the area around us, making all the snow melt down immediately. The ground is now visible. Like Toph from AtLA I make a strong lifting gesture upwards and a large column of ground lifts up; with me on top of it. They shoot more rocks at me. I blast another pillar sideways from the larger pillar launching myself sideways into the air. I shoot a fire blast and a wind blast to the two rocks destroying them again. Suddenly I see Sensei in front of me.


He immediately tests me. Calmly he lifts three small black rocks and shoots them at me. I throw my fist forwards and a force shock meets the three rocks. He tries something again, but I can't remember what it was. After that hes fine and sure; he would take me on. His whole figure turns blackish and power-emitting. I think something along the lines "_Oh f-_" before taking off. My brother and his friend stay put, they clearly have no idea who they're dealing with _now_. I start losing lucidity now as I enter a narrow room. "If you're able to beat me now you'll likely win all of our duels" Sensei says. I dodge some of his attacks but then I get distracted as Tony is now making noises outside. The whole scenario becomes a mess because of that. Suddenly we're not even fighting anymore, actually, we didn't get to fight at all. "Soo... you won I guess?" Sensei asks. "No dude you won, I think" I reply. Someone from the competition comes to me. He has Zapdos's head for a head. I try giving him a code, so later when we'd be awake we could see if we were shared dreaming. " Banana smoothie" I tell him. " Banana smoothiiiiiie"  ::tongue:: ... definitely lost lucidity towards the end lol.



*Total: 37,5 Points*

----------


## KevNice

> Kev, I don't think the competition has started for you yet. Today is 14th and it starts 8pm your time. Or am I misunderstanding something?



You're right, I was pre-mature!

The real day 1 results were about the same though.

Remember a non-lucid dream (2): *2 points*

Assuming these stack? Then I have 2 points.

----------


## EnricoXVS

i have made a non-lucid dream (1 point)
but I have made also a dream where i became lucid but not totally,i wasn't sure if i was in a dream because my DC-Brother was a veery good actor and he tried to make me look like crazy.
So judge u,how much point i have done and have a good read  :;-): :

*Spoiler* for _Dream lucid or not ?_: 




I was talking with my DC-Brother when i saw a written on a wall,then i tried to read it but i couldn't,after a while i readed "integral"But this doesn't make any sense
so i decided to joke about this and i said : Maybe It's all a dream it's all a dream
But at this words,my DC-Brother became anxious and angry and started to stop me at doing the nose pinch RC,
in that moment i became briefly lucid,that behaviour...My brother wouldn't have act in this way.
Then I started to pretend to listen,and he calmed down...after a while i said to him that i needed to use the bathroom(in this way i could have done a RC without he knows it)
I Went to the bathroom and started doing the nose pinch test,but i wasn't sure of the result(because i had a cold in the real life)
Then i decided to see out of the window and after a little i decided to see my hands and if the RC would have indicate that i was dreaming i would have jumped out of the window,but in that moment i heared a noise
my DC-Brother was spying me all the time he ran on me and he threw me down from the window so i went on the ground,
he said that i became mad with these lucid dreaming things,that i was crazy and that i was killing myself because of my madness.
i started criying because i didn't understand in which reality i was...he was sad because of me?I exaggerated with Lucid dreams?I was really jumping out of the window with the risk of kill myself?I couldn't do this to my Brother...
Then i started to get closer to hug him,to apologize by the fear he tried because of me...But then the unexpectable....
The hug wasn't warm,i started to feel something cold in my chest,i saw it...I had a knife in the heart,
He started to laughing at my face...I realized it was a dream,because my brother couldn't kill me in this way,
i started to suffer and i fell to the ground my blood was everywhere,he started to say : I won,muahahahah and now?Are u still Awake?Or are u Dreaming?Muahhahahaha
that face....it was perfectly diabolical,he was a Devil,without emotions and compassions but full of pride and anger.My last words were : Are u sure that u won?You made...Yourself suffer,you are truly an idiot.



PS:How to change color at the words?

----------


## Elaol

4 dreams - 4 points

----------


## ExothermReacton

Night 1:

3 non-lucids: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

lucid: 10 points

Interact with a dream character: 2 points

Ask for advice: 5 points

Night 1 total: 22 points

----------


## JoannaB

Remembered one non-lucid dream: 1 point

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 1

DJ Entry - Day9, Theater

NLD - 1 point
DILD - 10 points
RC - 1 point

The night before the competition started, I tried to go for my personal goal of Maintaining Layer 3 or above for 15 minutes. I didn't reach 15, but I did get 5-8 minutes _without stabilizing_, which breaks my record for longest unstabilized high-level LD.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 1*
2 Fragments - 1 point
7 Non-lucids - 7 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 10 points
Competition Total: 10 points*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ii-totm-80791/

DILD-10 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
first of 3 step-5 points
advanced summon-10 points
second of 3 step-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
RC-1 point
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

*night total-68 points
competition total-68 points*

----------


## JonBingus

Night 1 - 1 Point.

Strange dream too.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I was in a bar downtown that was full of rich kids from all around the world. I kept talking to groups of them, but when they realized I'm from the city they were disgusted with me. Eventually my friend Kyler's parents showerd up and I almost slept with his mom, but the dad walked back in and sicked one of my friends to kill me in revenge. Instead we just had a jam session and left.

----------


## spellbee2

Finally, after (according to my offline DJ) almost 2 months since my last lucid, I manage to get two in one night (plus a ton of other nonlucids).

Night 1
5 NLDs - 5
WBTB - 2
First WILD (DEILD) - 10
RC/Stabilization - 1
Fly + 1st Step - 10
First DILD - 10
Gain Invulnerability - 5

Night 1 Total - 43 pts

DJ Entry

Not sure if this will start a crazy ridiculous hot streak (I certainly hope it does), but if so I'll voluntarily move myself to Intermediate.

----------


## Raipat

First night (14.4. -> 15.4.)
no supplements or tech

4 NLD => 4 pts.
WBTB => 2 pts.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 1*
I kicked the compeitition off with Galantamine and sleeping in. I am glad I was able to get out of my dry spell.
Spring Competition Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

remember a non lucid - 1 pont

first WILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
fully phase through big solid object - 10 points
first chosen task - 5 points
element manipulation - 10 points
second chosen task - 10 points
Fly - 5 points
third chosen task - 15 points
basic summoning - 5 points +5 for dream guide
DEILD chain - 2 points
use an electronic device - 5 points
interact with a dream character - 2 points

subsequent WILD - 5
DILD chain - 2 points
interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
telekinesis - 5 points
DILD chain - 2 points


*night total-102 points
competition total-102 points*

----------


## Azaleaj

Azaleaj's workbook - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 1
1 DILD...10pt. DEILD chain...2pt.  WBTB...2pt.   4 dreams in addition to LD...4pt.  1 fragment... .5
Total 18.5

3 step task= summon a dream character, ask DC for advise, telekinesis

Old goals= meditate, talk to a whale, find my dream guide, unwrap a gift, find my friend Ashley, fully experience smell or taste, ask the awareness behind the dream to show me something true or beautiful. 

New goals= find the two DCs (fellow lucid dreamers?) I dreamed of 2 nights ago, swim in a pond or lake, paint of draw a picture.

----------


## DawnEye11

First Dild of Night 10Full Non lucid Dream 1Don't think I should count step taskCause I cant remember if I blink or not.I think it went black for a sec.Interact with a dream character 2Super Strength 5(I can not break window glass with my hands in reality)Use Electronic Device 5Basic Summoning 5 + 5(Dream guide)Fly 5(We got pretty high but we didn't go to space xD )
+1 for 3 comments

39 Points Total

----------


## cooleymd

example of stacking / not stacking (for KevNice)

Dream A Use Super Strength(+5) to tear up a tree underneath it I find a dinasaur egg(+20bouns)
Dream B Use Mass Telekenesis(+10) to tear up a tree underneath it I find a deep tunnel(+20bonus)
Dream C I tear up a Tree and find a hot wood nymph(+20bonus) I ask her what I should do with the tree(+5advice) she says to break it in two, I do this with my bare hands Super Strength(+5) then I Mass Telekenesis(+10) the pieces high into the air/space then I interact with wood nymph(+2)

In A and B the score would only be +20 because the use of the other powers was to do part of the task
but in C the score would be 42 (all points valid) because I used Super Strength and Mass Telekenesis after the bonus task not part of, and even tho I use the super strength because of the advice they both still count, and even tho the hot wood nymph is a result of the bonus task I can still interact with her  :smiley: 



So far I have managed 8 dreams plus a fragment I graphed all my sleeps sperately with my S+ Tracker but can't upload the images
(I forgot to start the thing for my first sleep of 3hrs that resulted in the fragment tho)

The first 3 sleeps end in detected REM, but the fourth doesn't, the fifth & sixth also end in detected REM but the seventh and eight don't.  However I remember dreams from each of them.

If I could upload only one of them (currently dream view won't let me upload any I would upload the seventh tho.
my experience was of laying awake and twice thinking did I just have a dream and wake, then deciding no, a bit latter I thought wasn't I just in a dream and then recalled a nice dream  :smiley:  which included an awesome avalanche.


*Spoiler* for _S+ ResMed details with no graphics_: 





What does the S+ show:
at approximately 7:05 I press the sleep button, at about 7:35 it claims I am in light sleep for 2-3min followed by Deep Sleep for about 5min then awake again for about 10min then it claims I am in light sleep for another 2-3min followed by Deep Sleep for about 5 more minutes, then awake again for about 15 minutes, and finally it shows me in Light Sleep for about 15 minutes from which I awaken from a dream where I recall several clear events:  Having to go up for a presentation, having trouble with my computer, trouble with my co-worker, trouble climbing up onto the very high stage with only one low step (solving this problem with more interfereance from co-worker, and then finally an awesome rock avalanche of epic porportions, has me running for my life as the dream fades  :smiley: 

So I conclude that I did in fact have two dreamless drift offs into deep sleep, followed by the undetected REM

Since this is the first time I tried to hand journal after ever sleep I also conclude that it just plain misses some REM
but less than half the time.

first graph 11:15-12:25 shows me awake for about 15+ minutes in the middle and reports 48total min, with 8min of detected REM
second graph 12:40-1:50 shows me in mostly light sleep for 49min followed by final 4min of detected REM (53total min)
third graph 2:00-3:10 shows what looks like a full cycle total 69min, 36min Deep with 14min of Light surrounding it and ending with 19min of detected REM
fourth graph 3:20-4:25 shows Light/Deep awake then longer Light/Deep/Light with no detected REM total 67min 43min Light 24min deep but I detected a dream
this was near my normal waking time and the dream was about being late for work I had worring holes in the top of my feet
fifth graph 4:50 -5:25 shows 27min light sleep followed by 6min of detected REM 33min total
sixth graph 5:45 -7:00 shows 73min total sleep with Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light 42min Light and 27min Deep followed by final 4min of detected REM
seventh grap 7:05-8:35 was described above 35min total sleep 14min Deep 19min Light (with the avalance dream at the end)
eigth graph 9:10-9:35 shows only 25min Total with 17min Light and 8min Deep, but I remember a nice dream at the end of being on a bus with some dogs

so far 1 fragment 8 dreams and WBTB for 10.5 points I will try to nap soon tho  :smiley:

----------


## DawnEye11

: ) Henriki after reading the dream it looks like you became lucid but just wanted to check in case with a rc but than you lost faith in your instincts after your brother made you feel bad. But no worries. If your worried just stick to doing reality checks until you feel comfortable. You can do even simpler things such as seeing how much fingers you have, changing gravity or seeing if your finger goes through your hand. Either way looks like the knife was a dream sign and you became fully aware it was a dream with no doubts. You should be able to get some points for something despite rc I think.

Henriki  Possible Points ??(SpellBee can check just in case)
First Dild 10
Dc interaction 2
(Maybe you weren't lucid during the window push... but idk for sure)

----------


## spellbee2

> *Three-Step Task
> *
> Basic Summoning
> DC Manipulation
> _Meet my personal Dreaming Guide_



That's a bit too specific - Three-step tasks are selected from the scoring Dream Control categories. You already have Basic Summoning, so I guess the closest match would be "Interact with a DC". Instead, you can add "Meet my personal Dreaming Guide" to your personal tasks.






> Remember a non-lucid dream (2): *2 points*
> 
> Assuming these stack? Then I have 2 points.



To simplify what I think cooleymd was trying to say above... yes, dreams/fragments stack over the night. Non-stacking only refers to the lucid points themselves (3-Step Task points not included). So you did score 2 points for your 2 dreams.






> i have made a non-lucid dream (1 point)
> but I have made also a dream where i became lucid but not totally,i wasn't sure if i was in a dream because my DC-Brother was a veery good actor and he tried to make me look like crazy.
> So judge u,how much point i have done and have a good read :
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream lucid or not ?_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> He started to laughing at my face...*I realized it was a dream*,because my brother couldn't kill me in this way,



That line itself indicates that it was indeed a lucid dream. The only requirement for a dream to be "lucid" (both in the competition and otherwise) is that at some point, you know that you are dreaming. Lucidity does not necessarily guarantee control, and control does not necessarily guarantee lucidity.

Also, to change the color of words, highlight the text you want to recolor, and then click the "Text Color" button (looks like an "A" with a triangle next to it) and select the color you want.


And finally, the scoresheet is now live! At the moment, the *Water Tribe* has a slight lead, but it's still very early.

To celebrate the scoresheet going up, here's my personal tasks:

*NEW* Transform into a bee
*NEW* Use a Sheikah Slate for dream control
*NEW* Fight and kill the Big Bad Depression Monster
*NEW* Grow to a huge size and terrorize a city
Return to my Lucid Dreaming training complex

Also, some clarification for the Dream Theme this week - the object going fast has to be somewhat significant, I'd say bigger than a breadbox. So for example, the bullets I fired in my dream last night don't count. I'll update the OP with details.

----------


## naturespirit

Just letting all know my current goals are new.

----------


## naturespirit

Night 2
Dream:Rural.school in China - short lucid Spellbee Spring Comp #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
DILD: 15 _10_ points - unless it was 2 DILDs, but it doesn't look like it. - spellbee2
Interact with DC: 2 points
Drink something: 5 points
Total: 22 _17_ points

----------


## Cookino

Night 1:
2 Dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 2 points
Total: 4 points

I tried FILD but was too awake by the time I tried it, so I took quite a while to go back to sleep and couldn't FILD. So far it has worked 1 out of 2 times for me.

----------


## Man of Shred

Three step task:

 Eat something
 Use electronic Device
 Time control.

 Personal task:

 Read a dream journal entry and visualise the dream.
 Converse with my personal DC Asuka.
 Kill DCs with sand Like on X-men Apocalypse

 Put me in Water, Beginner

----------


## lunagoddess

*Night #1* 
1 NLD = 1
3 DJ comments = 1

Nightly and competition total = 2

----------


## spellbee2

> Put me in Water, Beginner



Uh... you can't pick your team. And Team Air is down one person, so you're on Team Air to even it out.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Uh... you can't pick your team. And Team Air is down one person, so you're on Team Air to even it out.



 Sorry my bad! Team air it is!

----------


## Letaali

Still nothing  :Sad: 

*Night 2:* Link

4 ND: *4 points*
2 WBTB: *2 points*
3 Fragments: *1.5 points*
Need for Speed -theme I was Tracer from Overwatch: *5 points*
8 Comments in other DJs: *2 points*
Night 1: *5 points*

Total: *19.5 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

I never want to be non-lucid again

*Night 2*
*1 Dream:* 1 Point
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point

*Total:* 5,5 Points
*Competition Total: 37,5 + 5,5 = 43 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1
14th-15th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB
+1Fragments (11:00p 14th, 8:00p 15th @alarm)
+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:25a Reading of Store Takeover / Hot Tub Girls / Advised to Google 
1:50a Shopping / Blanket & Boots / Planning Walk Home / Eating Cheese
3:10a Many Kids / Apt & Father / CDs Bus/ Co-woker Flees / 'Situation Penhold' / Ship Breaks Morrings / Sister / Door Locks
4:25a Almost Time For Work / Mess in Kitchen / Court Cases / Holes in Feet / Broken Chairs
5:25a Friday Missed Work / Can't get Ride / Dishes / Dressing / Broken CPU Pins
7:00a Townies Vs Country Folk / Senior Assult / Police  
8:35a Coding / Presentation / Stage Trouble / Avalanche
9:35a Front of Bus / Puppy / Food / Great Dane
6:50p Car Trunk / Family Pictures / Machine Gun / Brother

Night Total 12points
Constest Total 12points

Best Non-Lucid Moment: Police woman wants to know how I was draged by the senior citizen who assulted me, so I demonstrate by standing on the socks I had just taken off (low friction on polished wood floor) I put my arms around her and tell her he bit me, put my hand in her mouth and she proceeds to drag me across the floor, she tries to go very fast and I can feel her breathing and her heart pounding in her chest.
Scariest Moment: From the stage I see a nearby mountain with many conglomerated rocks at the top, one of them falls then an avalance begins, it looked a bit like the sceene from Rogue One, I was running for my life and climing behind a giant dirt covered rock
Dumbest Moment: Angry bus drive glares at me, as I throttle Great Dane (glaring) that protected my food from puppy by eating it, Great Dane is sitting in a bar stool style bus chair looking confounded.
Stupidist Lucid Miss: Hole in the tops of my feet, I even stick my finger in one to check the extent of the damage, then continue to get dressed for work
Best Visual: Hot Tub Girls, three girls are tearing off their outer cloths and hopping into a hot tub
Best Dream Food of Night: Cheese

S+ stats on the last dream ending 6:50 was Light/Deep/Light/awake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 45min Deep 33min light ending with 11min REM
(I have no memory of the brief awakening)

----------


## KevNice

Night 2:

2 non lucid dreams: 2 points
WBTB attempt: 2 points

Dream Journal - Corporate Sexual Harassment Training

Total Day 2: 4 points

Running total: *6 points*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 1:
Non-lucid dreams: 2
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
RC: 1
1st 3 Step:5
Fully Phase:10 
Fly:5
TOTM Basic (Abracadabra): 15
Summon Dog (failed other TOTM Basic): 5
TOTM Advanced (Find a species): 15
Change appearance of building?:5  
Misc - summon/create music?:5

EDIT: I ate something out of the fridge too, so +5

Night total: 80?

Night 2
Non-lucid dreams:3
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
Interact with a DC: 2  :Cheeky: 

Night total: 17

Total: 97ish?

Spring Comp nights 1&2, TOTM Basic and Advanced - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Raipat

2nd night 15.4. -> 16.4.

WBTB -> 2
WILD -> 10
complete three-step -> 30
3-Step tasks stack, so +5 x3 for each of the tasks themselves - spellbee2
Use an Electronic Device (a TV set to fully enter the dream) -> 5

riding on a hummingbird - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

47pts. _62pts._ for the night

Disclaimer: I cheated taking a nice pill of Lucidimine after the first WBTB. The dream happened around three hours later during 2nd WBTB.

One should remember to always eat something just to score points. Remembering that task is the difficult part. Finding something to eat in a dream should be easy. Worst case just be autovore :p

NEW personal goals:
- Find and meet Carmen Sandiego
- Visit the friendly dogs following me at Corse and ask them why they followed my

----------


## JoannaB

2nd night:
2 Non-lucid full dreams (2pts)+2 fragments(1pt)+WBTB (2pts)

Total 2nd night:5pts (+1pt before this night=6pts total)

Day 2 competition prior to WBTB: nice Russian young man - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Day 2 competition after WBTB: Must Go Back to Bed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DreamSwimmer

15/4/17-2nd night

WILD=10
Phase through wall=10

Total 20

Stroll - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 2

DJ Entry - Crowd, Running, Minecraft, Wormhole

DILD - 10 points
2 NLDs - 2 points
Total: 12 points

----------


## EnricoXVS

DJEntry - New York Meeting

Dild - 10 points
RC of hands - 1 point
RC of nose - 1 point Tasks count only once per lucid - spellbee2
Stabilization Technique,rubbing my hands - 1 point RC and Stabilization are the same category, so again, it only counts once per lucid - spellbee2
interact with a DC - 2 points
Ask for advice - 5 points

i counted right ?

----------


## Cookino

Night 2:
1 NLD: 1 point

Meh...

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points


*Spoiler* for _WILD_: 



I was in bed falling asleep when I decided I would try to WILD by imagining myself running. After a few seconds of this a voice yells "YOU'RE REAL!" I get up and the walls glow a reddish color. I do a nose plug for good measure. I put my hand behind my back to attempt to summon a big monster. I hear a groan and I wake up.




WILD-10 points
RC-1 point

*night total-15 points
competition total-83 points*

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 2*
2 Fragments - 1 point
7 Non-lucids - 7 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 21 points
Competition Total: 31 points*

----------


## Elaol

Day 2:
4 dreams-4 points

----------


## DawnEye11

DJ Entry
SpellBee Elements Competition #2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Competition Points

Remember A Full Non Lucid Dream 1
First Dild Of the Night 10
Second Dild 5
Interact With A Dream Character 2
Eat Something 5
Gain Invulnerability 5
(The dc bit my head and didn't manage to crush it)
Basic Summoning 5
(Made another castle appear)
Invisibility 5 - Somehow didn't get added to your total - spellbee2
(DC son and father didn't see me and jump at me)
Unspecified Dream Control 5
(High jumped onto the ledge of the building)
Practicing a waking life Hobby 5
(Singing)

Complete tasks

1) Go through big solid object 5
(The building in the first dream)
2)Interact with a dream character 10
3) Mind Control 15
(Made the violent dc calm)

Don't forget the +5 and +10 for completing the actual tasks for 1) and 3) - spellbee2

Personal Goal
1) Change setting to a place you've never been before 15
( Place changed to somewhere new and somewhat interesting through intent)
------------------------
88 _108_ Points

New Three Step Task
1) Practice A Waking Life Hobby
2) Bend An Element
3) Use a Electronic Device

*Will also try to uproot the tree and summon pink force field.

----------


## Nebulus

Night 2 already:

1 non-lucid = 1 pt 

3 Step:
Elemental Summoning
Portal
DC changing

New Personal Goals: 
Spirit Guide or anyone of that nature
Change dream scape to somewhere cool like a elven meadow

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 2*
Getting my sleep cycle back to normal today. Had two seperate dreams that connected together about somehow being in the army and then getting court martialed for not wanting to be in the army.

2 non-lucids = 2 points

*Night Total: 2 points
Competition Total: 104 points*

----------


## naturespirit

Night 3 

OK...
RC: 2 _1_ points Mistype? - spellbee2
Interact with DC: 2 points
April TOTM: 15 points
WILD: 10 points
Advanced summon: 10 points
What does sound feel like? 15 points
Fly: 5 points
59 _58_ points!

----------


## dolphin

My second DILD of the first night was deemed a completion of a task of the month. I assume therefore the task of the month points replaces the advanced summoning and dc interaction, resulting in a net addition of 3 points.

Just for clarification: if I complete a task of the year, say the dolphin task, and to complete the task I do an advanced summon, teleport, and DC interaction, does the task of the year points replace all three dream control categories related to the task or just the highest scoring category?

----------


## Sivason

Ok, for the first 2 nights I have had such weird other-wordly adventurers that of the 5 epic vivid dreams, I am only able to explain a portion of one of them. They were all intense, but was I lucid? I think it could count as lucid, but not in the normal way, so I am only going to claim it on the one I can sort of explain.

4 NLDs=4
2xWBTB=4

DILD=10
teleport=10
time control=10
interact w/ DC=2
*
Total= 40*

Time Control - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 Here's for today. No Lucids but a failed wbtb lots of frags and some non lucids.

 non lucids score: 2

 Fragments score: 2.5

 wbtb failure: 2

 Total: 6.5

----------


## Nfri

Last three nights only 2 fragments so

total = 1p

----------


## spellbee2

Had to wake up early for Easter. My score is so insignificant that I'm not even formatting it like usual. 1 fragment=0.5pts






> New Three Step Task
> 1) Practice A Waking Life Hobby
> 2) Bend An Element
> 3) Use a Electronic Device



New 3-Steps don't start until week 2.






> Just for clarification: if I complete a task of the year, say the dolphin task, and to complete the task I do an advanced summon, teleport, and DC interaction, does the task of the year points replace all three dream control categories related to the task or just the highest scoring category?



In the current rules, you can choose to apply either the individual dream control points, or the flat +20 for the TOTY, whichever is higher. But I think I remember a while back discussing doing something different for it, as currently it kind of removes any incentive to do the TOTY. So I wouldn't be opposed to changing it to being worth more (possibly 30 or 40 points), or just making it like a 10 point bonus on top of whatever control is required.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 2
15th-16th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

9:15p False Awakening / Thankful / Bed Facing Wrong Way
10:40p Ice cream / Coffee Machine / Store Diner / Low Lifes / Bites from Bar 
4:15a Sister / Stick Fight
5:35a Safe Combinations / Offsets
6:00a Small Town / Theme Park / Mother Left / Search Map / Demon Police / Indoctionation Brain Wash into Role in Plot
7:15a Sister & Nair-do-well / Debt / Computer Glitches / Bus on Escalator / Survivors / Futurestic City / Gravity Ships / Must get to Floor 30 / Agent Chokes Me Out / Agent Beheaded
12:00p New Corner Desk / Reflections / Realitives / Climbing Pointless Stairs / Parrots and other Birds / Security By-Pass
1:10p Divided Estate / Return Gifts
2:15p Keying / Classified / People Speaking African

Night Total 11 Points 
Competition Total 23 Points 

Dumbest Moment the bus launches up the escalator and is crushed but everyone inside survives
Stupidist Lucid Miss: one of the other birds was a penguin
Best Non-Lucid Moment: in the Futurestic City Space ships with gravity drives were zipping along in lines
Scariest Moment: Being Choked out by Agent of the troops storming the city, but I stepped out of that character 3rd person style
Best Dream Food: Ice Cream
Pointless Dream Structure: Stairs that went up then across then came back down without connecting to the stair flights above the crossing


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph shows only Light/Deep long awaken Light Deep again [20Deep 15Light]
Second Graph shows Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light and Ends with REM (4min detected) [29Deep 35Light]
Third Graph shows Light/Deep/Light and Ends with REM (6min detected) [28Deep 22Light]
Fourth Graph shows Light/wake/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light and Ends with REM (6min detected) [13Deep 44Light]
Fifth Graph shows only 18min of Light Sleep, much of the dream did seem to shift and was strange
Sixth Graph shows Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light and Ends with REM (7min detected) [14Deep 28Light]
Seventh Graph shows Light/Deep/light/wake/Light and Ends with REM (6min detected) [17Deep 47Light]
Eighth Graph shows Light/Deep/wake/Light [20Deep 24Light]
Ninth Graph shows Light/Deep/Light and Ends with REM (5min detected) [17Deep 12Light]

I think I forgot dreams just before the awakening in the Seventh Graph and in one other piece of sleep not mentioned


 Work tomorrow but then the next day off to Dream  :smiley:

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 2
3 DJ comments = 1
2 NLD = 2

Nightly total = 3
Competition total = 5

----------


## KevNice

Night 3 

Still cant break through to lucidity..

2 NLD = 2
Edit: I just realized that I got the *Need for Speed* theme (was on a speeding train in a dream and jumped off to save my life as it went over a ravine) = 5 points

Total Night 3: 7 points

Competitional Total: *13 points*

----------


## Letaali

*Night 3:* Link

4 NDs = *4 points*
WBTB = *2 points*
Week 1 theme = *5 points*
16 DJ comments = *3 new points* (counted 2 points yesterday)
Night 2 total = *19.5 points*

Total: *33.5 points*

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Day 3*:

1st DILD - *10 points*
Reality check - *1 point*

Total: *11 points*

----------


## JoannaB

Night 3 competition: Kidnapped by an actor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 3:
1 full dream (1pt)+2 fragments (1pt)=2pts for this night (overall competition total:1+5+2=8pts)

----------


## Cookino

Had a DILD after trying FILD, going to the bathroom and then taking too long to sleep to do FILD.

Night 3:
1 NLD: 1 point
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Fly + First Step: 10 points
Reality Check: 1 point
*
Night Total: 24 points*
Competition Total: 29 points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 



I was standing up in my room (might have started the dream on my bed but I don't remember very well) and facing the window. I was suspicious of this being a dream so I did the nose plug RC and could breathe.
I started flying around my room (might be because I remembered my first step) until I decided to fly out of my house. I couldn't fly through my bedroom window because of the bars it has. I tried turning around them turning back,
 expecting no bars but they were still there. After a few tries I decided to go out of my room and look for a DC to talk to, to make the bars disappear. I saw someone sitting by the kitchen window. Before I could reach them, the dream ended.

----------


## obfusc8

Night 3

Non-lucid dreams: 3 (including a violent Hitman style nightmare in first sleep phase, WTF)
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
Advanced flight: 10
TOTM Basic (Ask a dog to fetch): 15
Interact with a DC: 2
Fully phase: 10
Teleport (into space): 10
Personal goal (split the sky): 15
TOTM Bonus (get into space and go through black hole): 15

Night total: 92

Spring comp night 3, TOTM Basic II and Bonus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 3

DJ Entry - Concrete, Pokemon, Rainbow Dash

NLD - 1 point
Theme - 5 points
Total: 6 points

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

lol - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

*night total-24 points
competition total-110 points*

----------


## EnricoXVS

1 dream recalled - 1 point

----------


## Elaol

day 3 
1 dream-1point

----------


## Saizaphod

333

*Night 3*
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point

*Competition total: 43 + 2,5 = 45,5 Points*

----------


## Occipitalred

*Day 1*
4 dreams: 4 pts
Failed WBTB: 2pts
Tot: 6pts
*Day 2*
3 dreams: 3 pts
Failed WBTB: 2pts
Tot: 5pts
*Day 3*
1 dream: 1 pt
Tot: 1pt
*Comp Total*: 12pts

*Highlights:*
- Climbing odd objects embedded in an ice wall with good company.
- Watching Venus brush against the molten surface of the sun from a spaceship with a girl passionate about planets and at the top of her field. As she tells me about her work, I sense she has fully accepted her terminal illness and will live to her fullest until the end.
- Preparing to defend my family and relatives from the ice cream drug dealers whose transfer location is right beside the house we rented at some point on our road trip. I figure out the gun I found in the house and position myself in the minivan, aiming at the working men in the darkness. They don't come for us so I come back home.

----------


## Nebulus

Night 3: 3 non lucids + 1 wbtb = 5pts (total: 6pts)

ace space - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## spellbee2

Bad sleep last night.

1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 3 Total - 3 pts
Total - 46.5 pts

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 3*
3 Non-lucids - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 5 points
Competition Total: 36 points*

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 3 

2 NLD = 2
1 Fragment = 0.5
3 DJ comments = 1
WBTB = 2
Dream Theme = 5 
*Spoiler* for _DJ entry_: 



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lunagoddess/competition-dream-theme-labor-80834/




Nightly total = 10.5
Competition total = 15.5

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 2
WBTB...2.   4 dreams....4.    1 fragment .5.  
Night 3
2dreams...2
Total...27 points

----------


## DawnEye11

SpellBee Elements Competition #3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Theme Speed 5 points
(Cars kept going fast near end of dream 4)
4 Full Nonlucids
1 for 3 comments
-------------
10 points total

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 My second day. Here's the score.

 Non lucid dreams: 4

 Fragments: 2

 WBTB failure: 2

 total: 8

----------


## Him

Sorry I'm late, I have a few lucids I need to journal but I'll get around to doing it tomorrow. Some personal goals:

Create a black hole from a star,
Count to 20 on one hand, 
See a color I've never seen before, taste something I've never tasted before.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 3
16th-17th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

10:35p Bill Gates & Others / Marmot / Fish Tank o'Creatures / Miniaturization Storage & Transportation
11:50p Old Bus / Phone
12:45a Dream Align / Passwords
1:40a Mansion / Many Girls / Pillow / McDonalds Limo Dobule Decker Bus / Texan Girl / Cat & Girl / Lemon Meringue / Locking Fridge

Night Total 6 Points
Contest Total 29 Points

Best Non Lucid Moment: Texan Girl
Best Dream Food: Lemon Meringue (I wouldn't eat it in real life tho)
Scariest Moment: the Marmot, it was rather large and a bit like a giant feline (actual Marmots are little furry creatures tho)
Stupidist Lucid Miss: that McDonalds Limo was rediculous it was golden with gold chairs up on the roof, and in the main floor it had like swinging hanging roller coaster ride pods with the mansion owners eating in them


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light ending with 9 Min REM [28min Deep 36min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light [11min Deep 46min Light]
Third Graph Light 25min then 9min Deep (not sure when dream occured)
Forth Graph Light 24min then 10min REM

----------


## Nfri

1f = 0.5p

Total = 1.5p

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 4*
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*
Competition Total: 45,5 + 3 = 48,5 Points*

----------


## Letaali

*Night 4*

3 NDs = *3 points*
WBTB = *2 points*
2 Fragments = *1 point*
24 DJ comments = *3 new points* (I've counted 5 points previously)
Total after Night 3 = *33.5 points*

Total: *42.5 points*

Not sure if I'm gonna post those NDs, they got really weird.

----------


## JoannaB

Night 4: Fargment (0.5pt) +WBTB failed to fall back to sleep despite trying hard (too hard?) (2pts)

Night total: 2.5 pts

Competition Total:8+2.5=10.5 pts

----------


## obfusc8

Night 4

Non-lucid dreams: 4
WBTB: 2

Night total: 6

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 4

DJ Entry - Car Chase, Pizza Stalls

NLD - 1 point
DILD - 10 points

Total: 11 points

Freaking delicious pizza distracting me from the important stuff. Why

----------


## Cookino

Night 4:
1 NLD: 1 point

Forgot to do FILD again.

----------


## KevNice

Night 4

I was sooooo close to getting a WILD... but, no dice...

2 Fragments: 1 point
WBTB fail: 2 points
1 NLD: 1 point

Competition Total: *17 points*

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

*competition total-114 points*

----------


## EnricoXVS

1 dream recalled = 1 point
1 fragment recalled = 0.5 points

----------


## JonBingus

2 NLDS - *2 points*

1 LD - *13 Points* (RC + interaction)

I tried meditating but it kept triggering a nightmare for some reason.

*Competition total: 17 points*

----------


## Elaol

8 dreams - 8 points

----------


## DawnEye11

SpellBee Elements Competition #4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night 4
2 full Non lucids
-----------
2 points 
:3

----------


## Raipat

16.4. -> 17.4.

WBTB
2 NLD

17.4. -> 18.4.

1 Fragment
WBTB
1 NLD

hoping for a more interesting night to come tonight  :smiley:

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 4*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a DC - 2 points
1st Task Completed - 5 points
*
Night Total: 18.5 points
Competition Total: 54.5 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Not good sleep again, so still not good points.

1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 4 Total - 3 pts
Total - 49.5 pts

----------


## Man of Shred

On day 3. it seems I slept like a log. no recalled dreams or fragments.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 4
17th-18th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:35a Contested Foreign Elections / Rich Foreigner / Dyed in Colors / Immigrants
3:10a Secure Support / 3-Way Split / Easter Hunt / Adult Area Only
4:10a Balancing Results / Reflective Images / Woman / Ratio & Porportion
10:05a Secret Ballot / Chicken / Rare Steaks
11:50a Hospital Worker / Greasy Hands / Hot Nurse / Story of Storming Rooms / Bathroom
12:20p Old Man & Sons / Baby & Candy / Updraft / Creature on Ceiling


Night Total 8 Points
Contest Total 37 Points

Best Non Lucid Moment: Telling Hot Nurse some BS story about my troops and how none of us would survive and she'd be in battle next
Best Dream Food: Steak (didn't actually eat it tho)
Scariest Moment: Candy liquid was blown upwards and on the cieling it was awakening an evil hand creature stuck to the ceiling
Stupidist Lucid Miss: Most of the dreams all had election theme, but when one candidate was dying themself by being dipped in colors to draw Immigrants votes was pretty assinine


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph shows two cycles Light/wake/Light/Deep/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM/wake and then Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light/REM about 10min the other rem was only about 4 min [66min Deep & 66min Light] no idea of the first REM contents, but it shows me awake for about 4min
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light Ending in 7min Detected REM [44min Deep 27min Light]
Third Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light [18min Deep 32min Light] this dream was a bit Hazy but election themed like the others
Fourth Graph shows some initial false Light Sleep then latter Light/Deep/Light [27min Deep 32min Light (including false sleep)] but I definetly remember a good dream about being yonger and casting ballots in a classroom using paper slips and box followed by awesome looking Steak
Fifth Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/Deep/REM/Light 12Min REM [29min Deep 36min Light]
Sixth Graph shows only Light Sleep and only 12 minutes but dream definitely had 5 characters in it including the Hand like Creature on the cieling



I'm definietly waking up a lot and remember many dreams (I think I missed at least two today, including the recorded first cycle REM) but not a lot of detected REM or much awareness, and plenty of trouble falling asleep (at least more than a few times in a row)

In Total 184min Deep Sleep & 204min Light sleep but only 33min of detected REM, seems pretty light on REM 
but each day seems similar many cycles, little detected REM

----------


## lunagoddess

Day 4:

1 NLD = 1

Competition total = 16.5

----------


## Sivason

Day 3:
4 NLDs (4), wbtb (2), DILD (10), unspecified (5), super strength (5) =26

Day 4: 
6 NLD (6), WBTB (2), DILD (10)= 18

40+26+18=84

New total=84

Weird - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## KevNice

Night 5:

2 NLD = 2 points
DILD = 10 points

The lucid dream ended as soon as it began. My wife was going through a grocery list, I said "Am I dreaming?", became lucid but then woke up immediately.

*Competitional Total: 27 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 5*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*3 Fragments:* 1,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total: 48,5 + 5,5 = 54 Points*

----------


## obfusc8

Night 5 - Late night then insomnia/monkey brain between 4-6am, naff all recall before that.

WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
RC: 1
Super strength: 5
Fly: 5

Night total: 23


*Spoiler* for _Short lucid_: 



Don't recall the start of the dream. I am in a small featureless room with yellow painted walls. I become lucid and try to punch a hole in the wall. Ow. Doesn't work and just hurts my hand.  :Sad:  So I do a hand RC, which confirms this is definitely a dream. Trying again, this time my fist smashes a massive hole in the wall. Beyond is a view of the night sky, so it is as if gravity is messed up and I'm standing on the wall. I fly up through the newly created hole trying to think of things to do. The last TOTM about using a DC as a parachute comes to mind, but finding a willing DC might be tricky. Instead, I lose the scene and end up in a false awakening. The rest of the dream is non-lucid.

----------


## JoannaB

3 nonlucid dreams: 3 points

Competition Night 4: Family Visit, Old Job, Buying Sweatpants - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 5

DJ Entry - Floating Gunpowder

NLD - 1 point

----------


## Raipat

18.4. -> 19.4.

again a not-so-successful night with bad sleep and a little fever

WBTB
2 NLD

----------


## Nefets

ayy I'M still there but I havent got any lucids yet  :Sad:

----------


## EnricoXVS

Non-Lucid Dream Recalled - 1 point
DILD - 10 Points
RC - 1 Point
I have sleeped only 3 hours but in some way i've made a lucid dream,
altrough it didn't last much :

*Spoiler* for _Simple False Awakening_: 




I was in my bed when C. went inside my room
she asked me if i would give her my phone's battery charge
i replied that it wasn't mine,because it belongs to M.
then my sister went out of my room,
I don't know if at the end,she took that battery charge or not,
after a little i wake up inside the dream and start random walking,
it was already day so i tried to open a window but suddendly everything became black,
i start thinking what the f*ck was happening with my eyes
then i thought that maybe i was in a dream so i did the Nose Pinch test and after that i became lucid,
then i started saying me that i should stay calm because eventually the dream could return
but it didn't and i wake up,this time for real  :Sad:

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I was in bed under my covers when I randomly tried RCing by blowing the covers off my body. It worked! I got up and tried to summon an orca but couldn't. I flied down a hallway and phased through a wall to go outside. I looked for a dc to banish and found a young man. I told him to run away, which he did. I looked away for a few seconds before looking back. I could still see him running away. I woke up.




DILD-10 points
RC-1 point
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

*night total-31 points
competition total-145 points*

----------


## spellbee2

Managed to have a sleepy sleepy lucid. It was a really cool one, so it was definitely worth it, but _dang_ am I tired.  :Off to Bed: 

4 NLDs - 4
WBTB - 2
DILD - 10
Stabilize - 1
Interact w/ DC - 2

Night 5 Total - 19 pts
Competition Total - 68.5 pts

DJ Entry

----------


## lunagoddess

I'm getting medical procedures done this week. The pain woke me up frequently throughout the night, but the good news is that sleeping on and off like that gave me lots of dreams (probably more than five, but I couldn't spend the whole night writing all of them down so I lost count after 5). I will try to use my situation to my advantage tonight via DEILDS. 

NIGHT 5
5 NLD = 5
WBTB = 2

Nightly total = 7
Competition total = 23.5

----------


## Cookino

Night 5:
WBTB: 2 points
1 NLD: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point

Night Total: 4 points

----------


## DawnEye11

SpellBee Elements Competition #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Competition Points

Dild 10
2nd Dild 5
Interact With Dc 2
Unspecified Dream Control 5
(High Jump)
Practice Waking Life Hobby 5
(Dance)
Basic Summoning 10
(Dream guide)
Partial Transformation 5
_________________________
42 Points

 :smiley:  Its good your seeing the positive side of it luna. Hope the procedures go smooth for you  and that you dont feel as much pain.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 5*
3 Fragments - 1.5 points
4 Non-lucids - 4 points
*
Night Total: 5.5 points
Competition Total: 60 points*

----------


## Man of Shred

short recall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 Failed WBTB
 frag: 1
 nld: 1
 total: 3.5

----------


## cooleymd

Day 5
18th-19th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:40p Waiting with Car / Engage DC / Tiny Sled / Yellow Bird Outfit / Bending Snowy Trees / Boston / Beer / Royals & Joker
1:25a In Bed with Others / 2 Gunman / Lab Guys / Coin
2:40a Candy Themepark / Valentine Gum / Bus / Small Platform / Bridge
4:20a Red Head / Cremation Ground Spikes / Bus Load of Girls / Band Flyer
8:00p (@alarm) 2D Side Scroller / Attempt to Board Space Ship / Dr Who Character

Night Total 7 Points
Contest Total 44 Points

Best Non Lucid Moment: Red Head / Bus Load of Girls 
Stupidist Lucid Miss: My awarness rose during Side Scroller, but then I realized 'this is a Game' (not 'this is a Dream')


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 4min detected [20min Deep 43min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/wake/Light ending with REM 17min detected [34min Deep 35min Light]
Third Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 7min [21min Deep 44min Light]
Fourth Graph Light/Deep/wake/Light/Deep/Light [26min Deep 31min Light] no rem detected but good recall of dream
Fifth Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 14min detected [19min Deep 59min Light]

Totals 120Deep 212Light 42REM


No Lucids yet but taking the day off  :smiley:  so a descent chance tonight

----------


## EnricoXVS

Another Night...Another Lucid!!!  :tonguewiggle: 
Non-Lucid Dream recalled - 1 point
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/henr...d-dream-80871/
DILD - 10 points
Reality Checks and Stabilizations - 1 point
Ask for Advice - 5 points
In the LD,i have launched a big car on the moon,is this telekinesis or Mass Telekinesis,
or maybe i should add both because i moved around chairs but i also launched that big car?
Oh another question telekinesis was on my three step,
but to make it cleared,before i had to teleport myself right?

----------


## JoannaB

Alas no recall this night. Getting a cold. Hopefully it will not affect the rest of the competition for me too much. But last night trouble with sleep and no recall.

----------


## Elaol

Yesterday:
3 dreams-3 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points

Today
4 dreams-4 points

----------


## Saizaphod

> In the LD,i have launched a big car on the moon,is this telekinesis or Mass Telekinesis,
> or maybe i should add both because i moved around chairs but i also launched that big car?
> 
> Oh another question telekinesis was on my three step
> but to make it cleared,before i had to teleport myself right?



Mass telekinesis = 10 Points. 
_Advanced versions of tasks earn points instead of basic versions, not in addition._ So no. Only Mass telekinesis counts. 

Yes. The Three-Step Tasks must be completed in order.

*Night 6*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point
*
Competition Total: 54 + 5,5 = 59,5 Points*

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

*competition total-148 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 6

DJ Entry - Paralyzing Destabilization

NLD - 1 point

Bad time to be traveling for a week.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Day 6:*

2 Fragments: 1 point

*Total:* 12 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 6:
3 NLDs: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

Night Total: 5 points

Well, at least I remembered to do fild. Couldn't fall asleep tough.

----------


## StaySharp

3ST:
1. Full Transformation
2. Fly
3. Elemental Manipulation

Personal Goals:
Old: Fly as Ryuuko
New: Actively turn into Ryuuko, breathe fire as Ryuuko, see Ryuuko from the outside and get at least the largest part of the details right, use Ryuuko's back appendages (tentacle-like limbs) to grab/manipulate something

So... same as usual for me. Kept track offline for the past days. I had 4 WBTBs 11 full dreams and 3 fragments, making up for a total of 21,5 Points so. Not exactly impressive but it is what it is.

----------


## Nebulus

2 non-lucids = 2pts

white out - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

and Oo-ps sorry to hear that luna, I would have been more sensible in your journal comments, possibly, if I read your post first.

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 4-6*

2 non-lucid fragments: 1
4 non-lucids: 4
WBTB (failed) 2
3 DJ comments: 1
*
Nights 4-6 Total: 8
Competition Total: 112*

----------


## Azaleaj

Azaleaj's workbook - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Night 3...2 dreams...2 points
Night 4...1 dream...1 point
Night 5. WBTB...2points.  1 WILD...10 points.  1 DILD...10 points.  Interact with dream character...2+2=4.  Old goal of tasting or smelling, old goal of meditating or surrendering (one per night)...10 points. 
3 regular dreams ...3 points 
Total for competition...69 points

----------


## naturespirit

Apologies for posting late. 

Night 4
DILD 10 points
RC 1 point
Element manipulation Teleport 10 points
Teleport Element Manipulation 10 points
You had these reversed from how you did them in your DJ entry. Otherwise, your 3-step would be out of order. I'm just fixing it here for the record. - spellbee2
Time Control 10 points
Three step 30 points
TOTAL: 71 points
Night 5: 
DILD: 10 points
RC 1 points
Flying: 5 points
Eat or drink: 5 points
Total: 21 points
Night 6:
Wild: 10 points
Advanced summon: 10 points
What does sound look like: 10 points
nld frag: 0.5 points
30.5 points
Grand Total of those three: 122.5

----------


## DawnEye11

SpellBee Elements Competition #6 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Competition Points for Night 6 
10 Points for Dild
(All I did was watch a scene that grabbed my attention. Sorry team. ^^")

:3 Feel better soon Joanna.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 6
3 NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

Night 6 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 73.5 pts






> Azaleaj's workbook - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> Night 3...2 dreams...2 points



You already posted a night 3 here. Do you mean night 4? Otherwise, you're total's currently 64, not 66.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 6*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
*
Night Total: 1.5 points
Competition Total: 61.5 points*

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition day 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 My fourth day.

 Frags: 2=1

 NLD: 2

 WBTB failed: 2

 total for the night: 5

----------


## cooleymd

Day 6
19th-20th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB
+.5 fragment (2:20p)
+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

3:25a Trump
4:20a Infiltrate / Two Insiders 
3:15p Oxygen Breather / Three Lanes / Stadium / Colombo
4:20p Overlap / Stacked Results
5:00p Van-Bus / Dog & Knife / Refolded Seats / Cross Street / Under the Overpass / Steep Rocks & Water / Girl / Dinner Interview / Chocolate Pieces / Glucose Monitor
5:45p Tracking
6:45P Driving at Airport / Phone Tracking / Shower / Ice Cream Moemory / Over Priced Magazine / Bird Cage Hanging / Many Dogs & Kids

Night Total 9.5 Points
Contest Total 53.5 Points

Best Non Lucid Moment: Feeding Chocolate to Girl
Best Dream Food: Chocolate
Stupidist Lucid Miss: One of the bullet Bird Cages was hanging from the Power Lines with two dead relatives nearby


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 25min detected [19min Deep 31min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 20min detected [33min Deep 23min Light]
Third Graph Light/wake/Light/wake/Light ending iwth REM 10Min Detected [23min Light]
Fourth Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 19min detected [8min Deep 30min Light]
Fifth Graph 21min Light only
Sixth Graph Only Light/Deep detected [15min Deep 14min Light]
Seventh Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with REM 7min detected [21min Deep 21min Light]


Well pretty much a total waste of a day off, I could barely get to sleep and had crap recall but in the last few hours I began to have massive recall and many naps  :smiley: 
Posted Tue/Thur off next week too (hopefully it will be better)

----------


## Letaali

Night 5 I think?

2 ND = *2 points*
1 fragment = *0.5 points*
Night 4 total = *42.5 points*

Total= *45 points*

Didn't write anything down from night 6 or 7. Sleep has been spotty after surgery. Sorry team!  :Sad:

----------


## KevNice

Night 6:

1 NLD
1 Fragment

1.5 pts

Night 7:
2 NLD
1 WBTB fail

4 pts.

Competition Total: *32.5 points*

----------


## JoannaB

Just a fragment, and unpleasant too. (0.5pts)

----------


## Mismagius

Woo, avatar the last airbender themed comp!  That's one of my favorite shows ever ( ^O^)

Man, my recall has been horrible the last few days, been having to get up as soon as I wake up and that kills recall.  Hopefully it'll pick up from here.

*Three-Step Tasks*

1. Interact with a Dream Character

2. Basic Summoning

3. Element Manipulation 

*Personal Goals*

Pilot the Whizzing Arrow III

Meet Sienna Nealon

Meet my Dream Guide

Compete in a race in Wave Race 64

Save a dream character


*Points so far*

Day 1: 2 fragments, 1 point

Day 2: 1 non-lucid dream, 1 point

Day 3: 1 non-lucid dream, 1 point

Day 4: WBTB (unsuccessful), 2 points

Total:* 5 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 7

DJ Entry - Hidden Attic, Dark Steel Boots, Glider, Paris

2 NLDs - 2 points

----------


## EnricoXVS

Today i have remembered only a fragment
so i have made 0.5 points

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

----------


## Letaali

*Night/day 7*

I did get some dreams during a nap!

2 NDs + fragment = *2.5 points*

Total= *47.5 points*

----------


## ExothermReacton

No lucids in the past days sadly but I have a bunch of non-lucids and the obligatory WBTBs for you. 

Night 2-7

12 non-lucids: 12 points

6 WBTB: 12 points

Night 2-7 total: 24 points

Comp total: 46 points

----------


## obfusc8

Night 6 - Airport drop off @3am screwed me.

non-lucid dreams: 4
wbtb: 2

night 7 - 4 hrs sleep  :Sad: 

non-lucid dreams: 1
wbtb: 2

Hopefully tonight will be a decent 8hrs sleep!  :smiley:

----------


## Raipat

few to report for the last two nights

19.4. -> 20.4.

1 NLD

20.4. -> 21.4.

1 NLD

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 7*
Tried for a couple hours to SSILD and still only got very silly non-lucids.

1 non-lucids: 1
2 non lucid framgent: 1 
WBTB (failed): 2

*Night total: 4
Competition Total: 116*

----------


## Him

25 + 42 + 17 
3 new lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Forgot to put 3 step I think. I'll do advanced summoning, advanced flying and advanced unsummoning

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 7*
1 Non-lucid - 1 point
*
Night Total: 1 point 
Competition Total: 62.5 points*

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 My fifth day:
 WBTB -2 points

 Dilds: 2 - 15

 Frag: .5 points


 Goals: Converse with DC Asuka - accomplished. since I have done this before in lucids I will count it as a past goal. 10 points.

 Attempted Time control: Failed both times. no points.

 Total for today: 27.5

----------


## DawnEye11

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dawn...ition-7-80894/

Competition Points

First Dild Of The Night 10 
2nd Dild 5
•Interact with a Dream Character 2
-Practice a waking life hobby 5
(Improve dance on the ocean)
• Fly -*5 points
• Super Strength -*5 points
• Basic Summoning -*5 points*
+5 [Dreamguide)
• • Element Manipulation -*10 points*
(Manipulated the ocean to stay on it)
• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object -*10 points*(eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)
--------------------
62 points

----------


## Sivason

Day 5:

WBTB (2), WILD (10), DC changing (5)=17

17 points for day 5, Day 5 ; Low end WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

No recall again but this time I feel like I slept well and a. Well rested so a good night regardless. If I can I will try to have a nap in the afternoon.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 7
20th-21st 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+4 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:55pm Specialized Access / Locked Controls / Harddrive
2:15a Withhold / Alarm / Brother & Bus / Remote Control / Light Rail Dismanteling Davis Route
3:30a Resturants and Stores / Girl Writing with Copper / Surname
4:00a Neighbor Yard / Woman in Window / Cat & Attack of Miniture Vampire Skunk / Van / Video Cam Falling / Family

Only Notable Moment: A tiny Skunk bites onto my hand with super long sharp fangs, I was trying to throw him off me, trying to strangle him, trying to crush him, wondering why he didn't stink more, it went on for at least a good portion of a minute.

Tried for some after work sleep but no recall

Night Total 6 Points
Contest Total 59.5 Points


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 




First Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM/Light with 12min detected REM [13min Deep 33min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/wake/Light/wake/Light ending with 22min detected REM [10min Deep 32min Light]
Third Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light [12min Deep 40min Light]
Fourth Graph shows only 21min Light


Good news tho already 4more NLD for next Post (day 8) and LUCID (#149) worth 41  :smiley: 
its Graph showed it to be only 6min Light and 3min REM (with onset of 7 min)

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 8

DJ Entry - Something?

1 point again. Vacations are BS

----------


## KevNice

Night 8: 0 points  :Sad: 

Competitional Total: *32.5 Points*

----------


## Occipitalred

*Day 4 to 7* - not participating 
pts:0

*Day 8* 
5 non-lucids = 5 pts

*Comp total:* 17pts

*Highlight:* Closest to lucidity
- I watch outside the window fascinated by an unnaturally large congression of cats. While the cats act very much like real cats. I am surprised by the behaviour of two red pandas (What!?!) which stand up on their hind paws and pull on each other casually so that one can be launched way far into the distance, supposedly to go get dinner. After a shower, I go on my roof and a white long-hair cat vigurously rubs itself against my comfy white towel. Being naked under the towel, I try to shoo the cat away.

----------


## EnricoXVS

1 non lucid dream = 1 point

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

Spellbee Spring Competition Night 8 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD-10 points

WILD-5 points
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-10 points
advanced summon-10 points
advanced banish-10 points
3rd of 3 step-15 points
teleport-10 points
flying-5 points
phase through big solid object-10 points

*night total-98 points
competition total-247 points*

My new 3 step tasks are:
Teleport
Time Control
Full Transformation

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 8*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
4 Non-lucids - 4 points
*
Night Total: 4.5 points
Competition Total: 67 points*

----------


## Cookino

Night 7:
WBTB: 2 points

Night 8:
No points for night 8.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 7
1 NLD - 1
WBTB - 2

Night 8
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2


*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
Sorry for the delay, guys. Today has been a day...

We're now starting week 2 of the competition, so if you haven't already, feel free to declare your Three-Step tasks for week 2. If you've only completed 1 or 2, you can declare 3 new ones and start over from Step 1 if you wish.

It looks like no one completed any of Week 1's challenges (as far as I can tell), so I'll extend them into week 2 (because again, today has been a day). I've also added a new Dream Theme for week 2.
*---------------------------------*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 8
21st-22nd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+10 Non-Lucid Dreams

8:45p Near Hospital / 3 Assigins / Air Assassin Turning People Invisible / Water Assassin Drowning Peoople / Fire Assassin Burning People / 20 DC and I attempting to survive and cut off heads / Medical Transport / Moving Equipment
10:40p Various Monsters / Suddenly I have Horse with Wings / Killed 2 / Bashing Blows / In Bed with Cold Toes
11:55p Forest / Birds / Pins in Trees / Various Creatures / Advice from Narator
1:30a AFB / Pregnant Girl / Car Started / See Secondary Key / Walking / Skateboard
6:25a Avian Deuet / Harmony / Triple Resonance
7:45a Placing Trees / Bathroom / Cleaning House / Sisters
8:15a Sorthing thru School Items / Shells & Things / Celebration Fireworks and Guns
9:45a Nephews / Eggs & Biskits / Cooking / Prisoner / Singing (Semi Lucid)
6:45p Rejection Criteria / Running / Corp Chase / Train Avoidance / Get Away Car / Follow that Horse / Water
7:45p Anti Criteria Check / Robot Escort / Assinine Charges

+10 First DILD 1:55a (It's Take Down Mime)
+5 Minor Summonation
+5 First Step
+5 Eat Something
+10 Second Step
+1 RC
+5 Fly

Night Total 53 Points
Contest Total 112.5 Points


*Spoiler* for _Cart t' Car_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid
I was in a dream and I was pushing a cart with like 4 DC following me and I remembered a previous dream and thought I chould change the cart into a car, I become Lucid [+10 First DILD] I reach into my pocket and summon several items [+5 Minor Summonation] [+5 First Step] but toss them aside, next I look around for something to eat and on the slopes of a hill I see grass I grab some grass and eat it [+5 Eat Something] [+10 Second Step] after this I do a Jump Test [+1] and begin to fly [+5] I decide to attempt to do telekenesis on a car with the 4 DCs that has driven up in front of me and stopped.  I put out my hands and attempt to pull the car towards me, but the car shrinks [+ZERO not intentional] and then (at about 2/3rds size) in a flash of light vanishies directly in front of me taking all the DC with it [+ZERO not intentional] I think I better find a tree and that I better grow huge so I can move more quickly and up root it but I wake up 
LUCID Graph Light/REM with 3min detected [6min Light]
estimated Lucid Time aobut 30 seconds


Best Non Lucid Moment: Harmony of the birds as sound passed back and forth from one to the other
Scariest Moment: Stoping in the middle of the Hall during Corp Chase as A Train Zips past inches away from face
Stupidist Lucid Miss: realizing the 8th dream was a dream but too late, I was awake before Lucid  :Sad: 


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph Light/REM with 4min detected [33min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/wake/Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light ending with 5 min detected REM [32min Deep 25min Light]
Third Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with 11min detected REM [25min Deep 25min Light]
Forth Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with 11min detected REM [20min Deep 27min Light]
Fifth Graph Light ending with 7min detected REM [39min Light]
Sixth Graph Light ending with 3min detected REM [14min Light]
Seventh Graph Light/Deep/Light [9min Deep 9min Light]
Eighth Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with 12min detected REM [12min Deep 38min Light]
Ninth Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light ending with 5 min detected REM [29min Deep 44min Light]
Tenth Graph Light ending with 3min detected REM [40min Light]


I'll Reset my Three step tho for Second Week to restart with same goals
Minor Summonation, Eat Something, and Mass Telekenesis (for now)
I'll assume That Tree Pulling is still good for now  :smiley:

----------


## lunagoddess

Since I last checked in I've only had 7 NLDs. So competition total = 30.5

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments (1 point). Also I napped yesterday but with no recall.

----------


## LeaoLouro

*Night 8:*

WILD: *10 points*
RC: *1 point*

Total: *11 points*

----------


## Cookino

Night 9:
WBTB: 2 points
1 NLD: 1 point

Night Total: 3 points

----------


## Occipitalred

*Day 9*
4 non lucids : 4pts

*Comp total:*  21pts

*Highlight:* 
Closest to lucidity:
- I am very high from the ground on a huge complex structure, I jump from one structural abnormality to another and I feel the adrenaline from this perilous undertaking. But I know there will be no consequences. I cannot die. So, I enjoy the sensations of parcouring at such heights. 
Creepiest:
- I am on a safari where the tour guide shows us wildlife behaviour I am sorry my brain summoned up, maybe I should spoiler it:

*Spoiler* for _Wildlife behaviour, not for everyone's eyes_: 



 We follow a tigress which mates with two gorillas. Her official mate, a lion comes in and sees her cheating on him so he pushes in between the gorillas and eats her groin region. The guide explains that this shows complex relationships in animals, he says that by removing his wife's ability to have sex, not only is he stopping any further cheating, he is also sacrificing his own ability to have sex with her. This means the lion finds it more important to share a romantic relationship than a sexual relationship with his wife. Despite the guide's explanation, I wonder how everyone is reacting so calmly to this and I wonder why we are so close to dangerous animals, we should probably leave before they notice us so close. Then the guide starts summoning beasts from a conveyor in the ground. Alligator, weird bird, etc... Then he passes me petri dishes with things like a tarantula for me to release into the wild. lastly, he gives me a petri dish with a bug a bit like a silverfish. He says this is the most dangerous. I release it but my foot sinks into the dirt and when I remove it, I see the whole earth there was infested with these bugs, they are now crawling all over my leg. I panic and rub them off. The guide simply says it was only a matter of time anyway. I calm myself down but keep trying to remove the dangerous bugs, mad at the tour guide.

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

Spellbee Competition Night 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
phase through solid object-10 points
time control-10 points

DILD-5 points
teleport-10 points
first of 3 step-5 points
flying-5 points
push hand through solid object-5 points

*night total-61 points
competition total-308 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day9

DJ Entry - Girl, Portal, Tomatoes, Asuss Power, Minecraft, Run

2 points this time. I continue to suffer under something called "vacation."

----------


## Elaol

21.4.
4 dreams

22.4.
6 dreams - 6 points

23.4. 
7 dreams - 7 points

----------


## JonBingus

Damn, cool dream where I was flying a charlie brown style plane and needed to use my mouth for gunshots. Noticed I was dreaming and had a dogfight with the red baron fully lucid. Dropped back into dream for a while then became lucid again and tried to teach gravity control to my roommate.

*Night Total: 28 Points
Competition total: 45 points*

----------


## lunagoddess

1 NLD = 1 
Total = 31.5

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 6-7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 My last two days not much recall at all.

 Wbtb failed both nights: 2

nld: 1.

 2 frags: 1

 Total: 6

----------


## cooleymd

Day 9
22nd-23rd 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:20a Motorbike Failure / Roll Down Hill / Far Away / Engine Won't Restart / Sky Camera / Icy Slopes / Repeating Scenes (Semi Lucid) / Lack of Roads
2:35a Chess Peices / Many Queens / Girl / Giant House
3:45a Climbing over Small Building / On Large Truck / At Day-Care Pickup / Mall Hover Car / Old Lady Struck by Foreigner / Dog Snout Eating From My Pocket 
5:30a Slo-mo Car Crash / Police Comments / Mother Jumps into Water / Sister Takes Car / Walk Thru Stores / Kid with Giant Straw / 7ft Woman / Stow-Away & Jump from Car / New Area / Time? Phone Malfunction 
6:45a Presentation becomes Rally / Antifa on passing Train / Talking about Flashlight / New Friend / Old Friend / Orange Haired Guy / Lady TV & Games Converstation
2:40p Walking / Pinned Down by Dog / Leading Dog Home / Checklist
2:50p Heading Out Back / Locked Evidence / Insects / The Grinder / Cravings

I woke from highly disrupted sleep at 2:40p with poor recall, then fell back asleep immediately into REM (according to S+) and then woke after only minutes (2:50p) with a well recalled dream.  When I stepped out the door a dog barked at me and the former dream came back immediately.

Night Total 9 Points
Contest Total 121.5 Points

Most Un-Comfortable Moment: danm insects flew into my nose then mouth
Best Non Lucid Moment: Mall hover car, it was just like a big board with a stearing wheel that just levitated
Scariest Moment: a Dog comes at me and pins me to the ground but I grab him by the throat and then collar and take charge
Stupidist Lucid Miss: 5:30 dream was full of them from car crash, to 7ft woman, but at the end a guy asks me the time and as we both look at my phone it changes time many times, I tell him that the phone is updating and is also actually from a different time zone (ture the phone is but still a classic miss)
Close but no Cigar on personal Goals / Tasks: Antifa & Flashlight (double miss), multiple dogs from pinning me down to eating out of my pocket (no Fetch)


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with 8min REM detected [32min Deep 17min Light]
Second Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light ending with 6min REM detected [9min Deep 49min Light]
Third Graph Light/Deep/Light ending with min 9REM detected [10min Deep 31min Light]
Fourth Graph Light then 8min REM detected [15min Light]
Fifth GraphLight/Deep/wake/Light/Deep/Light [28min Deep 34min Light]
Sixth/Seventh Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/wake/Light/REM 3min/wake/REM 5min[32min Deep 12min Light]

----------


## DreamSwimmer

Sorry, haven't updated in a while-it's been hectic lately. It's been a pretty crappy week for LD, but luckily saved by Sunday! Anyway:

Monday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Tuesday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Wednesday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Thursday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Friday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Saturday:
3 non lucid=3
WB2b=2

Sunday:

Wild 1:
-WB2b=2
- First Wild of night =10
RC=2

Wild 2:
-Second Wild of the night = 5
Wild 3
-Third Wild of the night =5
-Summoned lightsaber=5
-DC interaction=2
-RC=2

1DILD
-First Dild=10
-Phasing through wall=10
-RC=2
-DC interaction=2

Total= 60

I will edit in the dream journal later but I have to get to work now!

----------


## KevNice

Night 9:

2 NLD = 2

Night 10

1 fragment = 0.5

Competition Total = *35 points*

----------


## JoannaB

A fragment (0.5pts)

----------


## KevNice

Funny, it seems like lots of us are having problems with recall the last few days...

----------


## obfusc8

Catch up...

Night 8
Fragment: 0.5
Non-lucid dream: 1
wbtb: 2
dild: 10
super speed: 5

Night total: 18.5

Night 9
non-lucid dream: 1
wbtb: 2
dild: 10
ordinary objhect dream control: ride a motorbike: 5
2nd dild: 5
interact with a dc: 2

night total: 25

Night 10
non-lucid dreams: 2
dild: 10
summon (in direct view) (fictional character): 10+5
teleport: 10
interact with dc: 2

I'm hoping you'll give me a pass on this one. It's not in the DJ due to the entire lucid bit being explicit content. You probably want it as a PM or something, but it's staying private unless necessary... (seriously, it reads like a scene from a trashy romance novel)  ::lol:: 

Night total: 39


Spring comp - nights 8,9,10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: New 3 step since I failed at the last lot
Advanced Flying
Mass Telekinesis
Element Manipulation

----------


## Valis1

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fly - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 _10_ points i.e. Lifted several objects at one time - Several objects qualifies for "Advanced Telekinesis" for 10 points - spellbee2
Object/DC Changing - 5 points i.e. Created Pyramid 

Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.) i.e. Create sphere of light
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.) i.e. Create Pyramid - Only one personal goal may be claimed for points per night, though you can choose which one. - spellbee2

Am I doing this right?

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 10

DJ Entry - Home, Numbers

LD - 10 points
Stabilization attempt - 1 point
NLD - 1 point

Total: more than 1 point this time

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

Spellbee Competition Night 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

*night total-25 points
competition total-333 points*

----------


## DawnEye11

I lost motivation and didn't write my dreams down for night 8 and 9. So recall isnt good for those nights but Im posting what I can recall now

SpellBee's Elemental Competition #9 and 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


Night # 9
Dild 10
Dc interaction 2
--------------
12

Night #10
Dild 10
Dc interact 2
Manipulation 5
(Kept dc stable and from Going Violent)
---------------------
17 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 10:
Fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 2 points
Night total: 2.5 points

----------


## spellbee2

Crappy sleep = crappy recall. Who woulda thunk it?

Night 9:
1 NLD - 1

Night 10:
0 Anythings - 0

----------


## Saizaphod

Sorry water tribe, it's been a bad week for me. Maybe I'll get a few lucid dreams before the end ~

umm nights ... ? where are we. 
*
Night 7*
*1 Fragment:* 0,5 Points

*Night 8*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Night 9*
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points

*Competition Total: 59,5 + 8,5 = 68 Points*

But yea it's been the worst week when it comes to dreaming...

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 6...3 dreams...3 points
Night 7...0
Night 8...4 dreams...4 points.  WBTB...2 points
Night 9...0
Total...78 points

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/man+...n-day-8-80930/

 Day 8: 2 dreams, 2 frags, WBTB failed

 total: 5

----------


## cooleymd

Day 10
23rd-24th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:40a Multi Floor Building / Obstacles Gold & Metal
First Graph Light/wake/Light/wake/Light/Deep/wake/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 18min [18min Deep 54min Light]

2:25a TV Show Trailer / Fathers & Children
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/REM 22min [27min Deep 37min Light]

Night Total 4 Points
Contest Total 125.5 Points

This post I didn't put the (no-graphical) graph information in a spoiler
partly because so little dreams but also because I have noticed a pattern
it will seem a bit paradoxical tho

I have long accepted that If I become lucid in the beginning of a dream I will be more stable than if I become lucid at the end, since the dream is long from over, this makes sense to me and is consistent with my near 150 Lucid Dreams

However, *during this competition I have noticed something new*, this night I had relatively long REM, as opposed to recent nights with relatively short REM, however *I find a correlation between REM length and recall*, and *I find it to be an inverse correlation*.  I noticed that on other nights also it held true, when I had a long normal cycle ending *with full REM lets say 17+min of REM I would wake with poor recall.*  But *when I had 3-7Min of REM I woke with excellent recall*.  

As I said this would seem to be paradoxical, surely the longer REM means that there is more dream to be recalled so why would my recall be better from short REM.  But *I think the reason is* that *if I wake from the end of a full cycle*, *I wake* a bit *slowly* (I have not been drinking large amounts of water to wake, but relying on my natural ability and practicing intentional Sleep Disruption just before the contest on two consecutive nights).  I think the explanation is that *when I have short REM I am waking during the dream itself and waking quickly*, and this is the reason that I have such good recall, the dream has had no time to fade, so as long as I am not distracted, I am able to remember many scenes and perhaps nearly the entire REM.  However, when I wake slowly from full REM I slip into sleep think and much recall is lost. 

I'm not sure what is up with Graphs that show no REM where I have good recall and seemingly to me REM-like Dreams.  I suppose I will need to do much more observation.  

In any case, *I have found during this competition Recall Duration and REM Duration are Inversely Related.*

I have tomorrow off so hopefully I can rack up some Lucids or at least points tonight  :smiley:  
(I also have Thursday off, so four more good chances for me but counting down quickly, I don't think I'll make it to 155LD (150 intentional ones) but maybe I can still make it to 200-250 points)  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Night 6:

wbtb=2
DILD (10), interact (2), super speed (5), transform ground to skate ice, unspec. (5), super flight (10), adv summon (10), elements (10), mass tk (10), object change/bring idol to life and animated (5) DC manipulate/sing (5), second step (10), past goal/ control group (10), have face licked by pretty Dream Guide (priceless)=94 , http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews.../storm-80933/

Nights 7-10 wbtb (2) 2 nlds (2) x4 nights (same result each night, 2 dreams no lucids)=16

101 + 94 + 16 = 211

*New total = 211*

----------


## lunagoddess

1 NLD last night. Total = 32.5

----------


## JoannaB

3 fragments (1.5 points) and at least one of them was interesting about a soft coffee machine made out of fabric.  :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

Night 11

Fragment 0.5
Non-lucid dreams: 2
wbtb: 2
dild: 10
stabilise: 1
fully phasing: 10
advanced flight: 10
3 step part 1: 5
mass telekinesis: 10
3 step part 2: 10
element manipulation: 10
3 step part 3: 15
-dunno if cutting down the bodies from afar, surfing on a coach roof or making the coach drive itself counts as anything?

Night total: 85.5

spring comp night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

----------


## KevNice

Also crappy sleep for me lately..

Night 11:

2 fragments = 1 point
WBTB fail = 2 points

Competition Total = *38 points*

----------


## KevNice

> I'm hoping you'll give me a pass on this one. It's not in the DJ due to the entire lucid bit being explicit content. You probably want it as a PM or something, but it's staying private unless necessary... (seriously, it reads like a scene from a trashy romance novel)



no pass. Post the sexy stuff!  ::tongue::

----------


## JonBingus

5 NLD Nightmares. Pretty much LDs but not much control over them due to the absolute terror haha

*Comp Total 55*

----------


## DawnEye11

SpellBee Elements Competition #11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Competition Points

• First DILD of the Night - 10 points
• Subsequent DILD - 5 points
• Subsequent DILD - 5 points
• Subsequent DILD - 5 points
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Full Transformation - 10 points
(Astral form)
• Advanced Object/DC Changing - 10 points (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)
(Change place where demonic woman was back to the city)
• Advanced  summoning- 10 points
 +5 points Dream Guide
(Appeared back in city with Eye after leaving it)
• Advanced Flying - 10 points (flying at high speed)
• Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points 
• Teleport - 10 points
(Teleported under the car)
• Use an Electronic Device - 5 points
(phone)
• Gain Invulnerability - 5 points 
(Cat bit my hand but I was okay)
Week 2 Theme - 5 points: Mutants
 (Possessed woman)
____________________________________________
107 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 11:
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Time Control: 10 points
Night total: 24 points
Competition total: 70.5

DJ link.

Pretty cool dream, it's a shame I didn't do the basic summoning before. The time stop visual effects and the feeling of rewinding time was pretty cool, tough.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 11: 3 NLDs - 3 pts

----------


## KingCobra

Sorry for being lazy and not posting past few nights. Kind of got off focus in the comp and lost motivation

*Night 9*
5 Non-lucids - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Night Total: 7 points

*Night 10*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
1 Non-lucid - 1 point

Night Total: 1.5 points

*Night 11*
3 Non-lucids - 3 points

Night Total: 3 points

*Competition Total: 78.5 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 11

DJ Entry - Alexander, Lightning, Intense Game

NLD - 1 Point

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 my ninth night. wbtb failed, 2 frags. 3 points.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 11
24th-25th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+7 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:55a People Marooned on Island / Flashbacks Of War / Machine Guns & Uniforms
4:30a Mother / Missing University Classes / DCs Practicing Telekenesis / Cloth Avatars / Bulldozer Smashes Doors / Mechanic & Liquids
5:20a Automatic Car Windows & Doors / Strange Gym / Underware & Fur Coat / Little Kid on Table / Sprouting Pear / Wild Lettus / Overgrown Path 
12:25p Worried about Missing Classes / Many People at Door / Late no Car / Brother / Running & Missing Bus / Alternating Scenes of Youth vs Mariage Ceremony 
1:05p Girl With Tatooed Lingerie / Kids / Mother & Pink Birds / Plastic Cage
2:20p Kids from "Wonder Years" Kissing / Missing Bus / Giant Cat / Helicopter / Evil Woman / Pulled Implants from Body
3:50p Resturant / Industrial Area / Unisex Bathroom / Portable Stairs / Tall Man / Pushing Car / Sister & Brother

Night Total 9 Points
Contest Total 134.5 Points

I slept thru the first two cycles losing two dreams  :Sad:  also lots of insomnia throught the night and morning (I must be suffering from over sleep)
So far 3 Days off an no Lucids on any of them  :Sad:  oh well one more day off after tomorrow and then 2 more weekend days surely I can get to LD #150  :smiley: 

Most Un-Comfortable Moment: Pulling a long tub from my gut, I could feel it tuggin inside, I pulled out a few feet then stopped carrying it around during the rest of the dream
Best Non Lucid Moment: Pink Cockatils and a Pink Budgie 
Stupidist Lucid Miss: An entire room full of DC were trying to use Telekenesis to animate clothing (with considerable success)
Additional Stupid Miss: at the end of the last dream, I was talking with my brother and sister about the dream narrator who had just told me what they were thinking/doing I said something like in a dream that would make sense
Obliviousness to Dreamsign: in the strange gym I realized as I entered that I only had underware and a fur coat on, I thought well I can cover up by tying the straps of the fur coat, and watched as a few female DC also walked about the gym in Fur Coats (not dressed what a classic dream sign to miss)


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 8min/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/24min REM/Light/REM 10min [90min Deep 118min Light]
Second Graph 4:30a Light/Deep/Light/REM 12 [12min Deep 27min Light]
Third Graph 5:20a Light/Deep/Light/REM 2 [10min Deep 11min Light]
Forth Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 5 [28min Deep 38min Light]
Fifth Graph Light/REM 6 [15min Light]
Sixth Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/REM 7 [13min Deep 43min Light]
Seventh Graph Light/Deep/wake/Light/REM 8 [14min Deep 17min Light]

----------


## Nebulus

Ok after recall being pretty much zilch I get a nightmare where wolves try to eat me, I still didn't get lucid however

Night 11 : 1pt

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...s/wolfy-80971/

----------


## Saizaphod

Little success!
*
Night 10*
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*4 Fragments*: 2 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Night 11* _Making the wrong decision_
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*4 Fragments:* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*RC:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points


*Spoiler* for _Brief lucid dream_: 



 ~ I RC and become lucid near a house thinking whether to go downhill for open ground or staying in the forest and going with the flow of the dream. I stay it the forest and slowly lose lucidity.  :Picard face palm: 



*Competition Total: 68 + 24 = 92 Points*

----------


## JoannaB

Alas no dream recall. Woke up too congested.  :Sad:

----------


## KevNice

Day 12: 0. No recall. Not sleeping great and getting a bit lazy.. I will try and pull it together for the final 2 nights.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Day 12: 0. No recall. Not sleeping great and getting a bit lazy.. I will try and pull it together for the final 2 nights.



The comp lasts 16 days, so 4 more nights to go  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

1 NLD-1 point

Spellbee Spring Competition Night 12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
fully phase through big solid object-10 points
advanced summon-10 points
interact with dc-2 points
flying-5 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
time control-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points

DILD-5 points
flying-5 points
full transformation-10 points
3rd of 3 step-15 points
stabilize-1 point

*night total-104 points
competition total-439 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 12

DJ Entry - Truck, Buses

NLD - 1 point

----------


## Cookino

Night 12:
1NLD: 1 point
1 Fragment: 0.5 point
Night total: 1.5

I actually had a really cool dream. When I woke up at night I tought to myself "That was really cool, I gotta write it down later!". I didn't write it down and forgot it... oh well.

----------


## DawnEye11

> Alas no dream recall. Woke up too congested.



Aw, feel better soon Joanna.




> Ok after recall being pretty much zilch I get a nightmare where wolves try to eat me, I still didn't get lucid however
> 
> Night 11 : 1pt



Nebs, you can add 5 points because it fits the mutant theme. The part where their heads changed I think.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 12*
4 Non-lucids - 4 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check/Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
2nd Task Completed - 10 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 34 points
Competition Total: 112.5 points*

----------


## DawnEye11

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dawn...tion-11-80974/

Competition Points

First DILD of the Night - 10 
2 Dild 5 
3 Dild 5 
• Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
• Use an Electronic Device - 5 points (TV)
• Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points (car)
• Fly - 5 points
• Full Transformation - 10 points
________________________________
52 points

----------


## EnricoXVS

Sorry but i couldn't be online in these days,anyway the overall points
i have made during these days were :
5 non lucid dreams = 5 points
And a briefly Deild where i instantly wake up = 10 points
for me are 23.57 PM
Tomorrow i will post the next results

----------


## Raipat

I'm sorry to report back late!

Not much for the last nights, either.
I did my WBTBs, had 1-3 NLDs per night but was too entangled in life and dreams to become lucid.
Will report in more details later and fall into bed now for a new night and new dreams.

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB failed: 2

frags: 3: 1.5 points.

 NLD: 4

 Total 7.5

----------


## Eveningsky

I'm the new week 2 competitor. I signed up late.  :smiley:  Anyway, so I can jump right in, here are my goals:

*Three-Step Tasks:*
1. Eat/drink something. Because you can't get fat from dream donuts.
2. Gain invulnerability. So yes, I will try and find a cliff to jump off of. This one sounds fun.
3. Teleport somewhere exotic.

*Personal Goals:* 
Practice figure drawing again (old)
Talk to a character from one of my stories (new -- I've made the goal before but haven't achieved it just yet)
Enter a portal to another reality (new)
Hang out with some dinosaurs (new) 
Take a romantic walk in a garden with someone (new)
Ride on dragon back (new)
Cast a magical spell (new)

Unofficially, I'm going to work on demanding clarity before I do anything else. Even when I'm lucid, my dreams are still often fuzzy in quality. 

Aaaand here's my entry to make up for the past few nights when I wasn't online! The link~

Oh yeah, and my score for the past few nights:
4 non-lucid dream fragments: 2 points
One WILD: 10 points
*Total = 12 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 12* _Idle-time_
*2 Dreams*: 2 Points
*WBTB(success)*: 2 Points
*DILD*: 10 Points
*RC*: 1 Point
*Interact with a DC:* 2 Points
*Eat something*: 5 Points
*Mass(and regular) telekinesis*: 10 Points
*1st Three-Step Task*: 5 Points
*Basic summoning*: 5 Points
*2nd Three-Step Task*: 10 Points
*Object changing*: 5 Points
*Unspecified Dream Control(swinging on the step ladder)*: 5 Points
*Time control*: 10 Points
*Old personal goal: Meet my doppelgänger*: 10 Points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I become lucid as I see another me behind a glass door doing a reality check. I open the door, making the situation kind of weird. I repeat the same as the other me did, making another reality check, feeling the third me watching me behind the glass door. The first me turns against me and pushes some dream force against me. I push the dream force against him as well, but I then allow him to take control of me and he merges into me. - A memory gap - I enter into a small empty hall and I have a feeling that I'm supposed to do something. There's a few random people there with me about my age. I decide to fill the idle-time with the three-step tasks. First up, telekinesis. I watch at a red car on the corner of the place and lift it up with ease. Mid-air I remember an object bigger than human size counts for mass telekinesis, so I also lift some chairs from behind me just in case. Second is basic summoning, so I look away and then back again creating a yellow door as always. I stop caring about the three-step task oriented actions and decide to try out the other powers. I look at a common coffee cup, then looking away and wanting it to change. I look back and the coffee cup has turned into a small purple basket. I do this while swinging on a tall step-ladder defying gravity. I decide to freeze time and it does stop for a brief moment. I repeat this a few times hoping for a better result, but the outcome is kind of similar every try. I try to make a small bed-side table disappear in my direct view, putting hands over it and everything, but only one of it's legs vanishes after all the effort. Some guy brings us pizza. It tastes like my-kinda pizza though I feel a bit bad by eating this stuff even when it's only a dream ( I never eat pizza IRL ). The pizza is actually tuna-flavored, though it tasted like pepperoni.

I start losing lucidity slowly after I tell the guy, that if he brings me my favorite pizza I'll give him 500 euros. He does after a while and the dream gets kind of messy from here, I don't know what parts happened in what exact order. Still a bit lucid I open the backdoor to a forest. I make the forest brighter with dream powers. A bear that is actually a bunch of dogs approaches me. Regular weird dream stuff starts happening after I'm sub-merged in water. Like, Arthur Dent pooping his pants because _he_ was the lucid dreamer who just woke up, and then suddenly it's me who's him. I wake up to a false awakening and that sort of stuff. Lol.     



*Competition Total: 92 + 82 = 174 Points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 12
25th-26th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+2 Non-Lucid Dreams

1:50a Cooking / Spatula Destroyed / Moving Furniture 
3:15a Feilding Phone Call / Hand / Pencils

Night Total 4 Points
Contest Total 138.5 Points

Only Notable Moment: I was cooking some sort of bread thing in extremely hot oil, and the spatula began to melt and turn black and break into small peices

Well not much recall and not many dreams (but so far today I have had four more dreams already with the day off)

First Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/REM 6Min [30min Deep 35min Light] 
Second GraphLight/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 3Min [10min Deep 51min Light]

Only 88 Hours to go in my timezone and I am Smacked by Saizaphod, Will I overtake him, or Will I be smacked down by MadMonkey &OR DreamSwimmer....  Stay tuned  :smiley:

----------


## EnricoXVS

today :
1 non lucid dream = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

> Only 88 Hours to go in my timezone and I am Smacked by Saizaphod, Will I overtake him, or Will I be smacked down by MadMonkey &OR DreamSwimmer....  Stay tuned



We're all in the same team  ::lol::  Let's smack the other teams! We can still do this! Oh hold up, no we aren't lol. You can try cooley, you can try! *Go water!*

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment (0.5points) in which I got myself in a situation where I would likely get eaten by lions.

----------


## dolphin

3 NLDs-3 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 13:
WBTB: 2 points
DILD: 10 points
Chaining a LD: 2 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
DC Interaction : 2 points
Advance Summoning (Spawned a portal on the wood planks): 10 points

DJ link.
Night Total: 27 points
Competition total: 72+27=99 points

----------


## Eveningsky

Nothing but a measly two non-lucid dream fragments remembered from last night. D: (link)

So *night total: 1 point!*
Competition total: 13 points.

----------


## KevNice

Night 13 - a small comeback...

WBTB fail = 2 pts
1 NLD = 1 pt
2 Frags = 1 pt

4 pts for the night

Competition Total: *42 points*

----------


## StaySharp

I had a couple of comparatively detailed dreams but otherwise nothing impressive at all. 2 WBTBs, 6 full dreams, 4 fragments. Makes for a total of 10 points the past weeks and...
Total Competition so far: 31,5 Points

----------


## Letaali

*Night 10 + Night 11 + Night 12 + Night 13*

9 ND = *9 points*

Total= *56.5 points?*

I'm sorry for inactivity. Should have canceled my participation after the surgery...

----------


## Azaleaj

Are any of my fellow contestants named Joe? I had a LD where I was told I should find the contestant with this name.

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 10-2 dreams-2 Pt.
Night 11-0 dreams
Night 12-4 dreams-4 Pt.
Night 13- 
WBTB-2 pt.
DILD-10 PT.
RCsx2- 2 PT.
Telekinesis-5 PT.
Onject for dream control (rode dog to fly)-5 PT.
Basic dream contol( changed scene by chanting)-5 PT.
Interact with D.C.-2 PT.
37+ previous 78=115 points
Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Recent DJ Posts - Dream Journals

----------


## cooleymd

So Far today several dreams and this:

Weak lucid #150 for points review

 5 Theme ?  Review  - Seems fine with me - spellbee2
+10 First DILD 10:10a (LD #150)
+5 Minor Summonation
+5 First Step
 5 Ask advice DC ? Review  - Not really advice, just seems more like normal interaction - spellbee2
+2 Interact with DC

22-32 points?   @Spellbee2 Please Review Lucid Dream
Official score - 27 pts


*Spoiler* for _LD #150_: 



 Non-Lucid Lucid Commentary  Review
So I'm in a repetitive like dream, where I'm seeming to hunt for somehting over and over. I come across a laser trap. This laser has the ability to remount itself At some point the Narrator says that it is a 'Mutant' laser [?5points? Theme] I thought hey this dream could be worth extra points [+10 First DILD](I am not as Lucid as usual, and tho at this point aware of contest points soon I lose awareness of the contest not thinking of specific goals), as I tossel with the laser I point it into the sky seeing its bright beam, the laser begins remounting itself so I throw some explosives I have handy at it, but it takes no damage, I reach in my pocket to summon some more and draw out a large pipe bomb [+5 minor summonation +5 first step] I move towards the now mounted laser and hear the pipe bomb beep in activation so I toss it at the laser and run (definitely not feeling invulnerable) as I put two walls and some distance betweeen the bomb and myself I do not hear any explosion, I see a likely basket on a table and try to use expectation to summon more weapons/explosives, but then a target of opportunity comes up, I see a girl, and approach her quickly, she notices and begins to withdraw but I grab her by her back pack and pull her towards me, I ask her 'what should I do with you' [?5points? ask advice](my intention was more to convince her to become amenable),  she responds that I should let her go implying she is too good for me, and touting her body as exqusite, I pick her up invert her and inspect her closely [+2 interact with DC] I wake

All six other graphs so far today show REM except this one: 

Lucid Graph: Light 6Min/Deep 10min/Light 4min

Approximate lucid time < 2min




@Azaleaj you can only claim RC once per Lucid Dream (when in an LD or it makes you become Luicd)

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 13*
1 Fragment - 0.5 point
2 Non-lucids - 2 points
DILD - 10 points
Reality Check - 1 point
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Fly - 5 points
Push hand through solid object - 5 points
3rd Task Completed - 15 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 42.5 points
Competition Total: 155 points*

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 Failed wbtb: 2 points.

 NLD: 1 point.

 2 frags: 1 point

 Total: 4.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 13

DJ Entry - AFK Farm, Teleport Pads

2 NLDs - 2 Points

I'm playing way too much minecraft.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 13
26th-27th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+6 Non-Lucid Dreams

+27 DILD  (sited above)

8:55p Pursue Alien Creatures / Fit Thru Bars / Alien Microbes Scraped Away / Statue of Feet / Request for Items / Period Music
10:35p Small Theme Park / Searching for Backyard / Bag / Many Restaurants
11:55p Climbed Hill / Kids & Toy Guns / Tall Guy / Army of People / Looted Lobby Theater / Lecture / Buying Candy / Physics Test / Pizza / Tiny Man Flees
1:45a Upscale Hotel / Middle Ages / Resetting Fireplaces / Angry Scientist / Celebrity Wanting Towels
8:25a Creatures Vs Warriors / Kill and Pursue / Forest World / Portal Gun / Hot World / Breaking Windows / Moving Supplies
9:40a Diamond Ring / Jar of Candy / People Leaving / Old High School / Moving to Bus / Missing Shoe / Searching / Twin Girls in Pink / Third Girl / Guy with Wrong  
Shoe / On Bus / Cross Street / Construction Site

Night Total 35
Contest Total 173.5


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph .../Light/wake/Light/REM 18Min [29min Light] graph actually not restarted and some sleep was from previous day before  
8PM alarm]
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 15Min [32min Deep 21min Light] 
Third Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 8Min [18min Deep 46min Light] 
Fourth Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/REM 16Min [17min Deep 33min Light] 
Fifth Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 13Min [12min Deep 55min Light]
Sixth Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 9Min [24min Deep 9min Light]


Best Dream Food: Pizza
Best Non Lucid Moment: Portal Gun, too bad it lead to a worse place

----------


## spellbee2

Night 12
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2

Night 13
3 Fragments - 1.5
WBTB - 2

----------


## Saizaphod

Looks like I missed a night, dang.

*Night 13*
nothing

*Night 14*
*4 Dreams:* 4 Points
*WBTB:* 2 Points

*Competition Total: 174 + 6 = 180 Points*

----------


## JoannaB

No recall. Woke up with a headache instead  :Sad:

----------


## obfusc8

> no pass. Post the sexy stuff!



Haha when the publishers approve it, I'll send ya a signed copy! (Pursuing my new career of writing trashy romance novels based on dreams.)  ::lol:: 

Night 12
non-lucids 3
wbtb: 2

night 13
non-lucids: 3
wbtb:2

night 14
non-lucids: 4
wbtb: 2

I've been sleeping really well. Too well perhaps, since all the awakenings are normally when I can re-focus for DILD. New pattern of just waking up around 6am, taking notes and then falling back asleep easily for another 2 hours.

EDIT: Can we claim the new tasks of the month, if we are lucky enough to be chaining them before the new month starts?

----------


## Elaol

Here are my scores in the last 5 days. Sorry for not posting it before, it's been a hectic week.

24.04.
1 dream - 1 point

25.04.
3 dreams - 3 points

26.04.
5 dreams - 5 points.

27. 04. 
1 dream - 1 point

28. 04.
2 dreams - 2 points

I am not in my best shape, so it seems  :Sad:

----------


## KevNice

Night 14 - at last, a breakthrough!

Night 14 - Pretty Woman - Meeting my Personal Dream Guide

2 NILD = 2 pts
1 WBTB = 2 pts
First DILD = 10 pts
2nd DILD = 5 pts _Lucid Chain - 2 pts_ A DILD immediately following a lucid without waking is a chain - spellbee2
RC / Stabilization = 1 pt
Interact with a DC = 2 points
3step 1 of 3 (basic summon) = 5 pts.
3step 2 of 3 (DC manipulation) = 10 pts. DC Changing (transformation) is not the same as DC Manipulation (mind control) - spellbee2
3 step 3 of 3 (ask DC for advice/ask to take to my dream guide) = 15 pts. 2nd Step not completed
Practice a waking life hobby (public speaking in court scene) = 5 pts.
Fly (flew through space) = 5 pts. Superseded by Advanced Flying below - spellbee2
Super Speed = 5 pts.
Basic summoning + dream guide = 10 pts. _5 pts._ Superseded by Advanced Summoning below - spellbee2
DC Changing = 5 pts.
DC Manipulation/Mind control = 5 pts.
Teleport (when light speed was too slow) = 10 pts.
Advanced Flying (thru space - stackable with regular flying?) = 10 pts.
Advanced Summoning (both summons right in front of me) = 10 pts

Total Night 14: 117 _79_ points! Can someone please check that I added these together correctly? Might have stacked things I shouldn't have...

Competition Total: *159 123 points*

----------


## Saizaphod

> 2 NILD = 2 pts
> 1 WBTB = 2 pts
> 
> First DILD = 10 pts
> 2nd DILD = 5 pts_You have to wake up for additional DILDs/chains._
> RC / Stabilization = 1 pt
> Interact with a DC = 2 points
> Basic summoning + dream guide = 10 pts.+5*+*5pts. _You asked the troll/elf to take you to her._ 
> 3step 1 of 3 (basic summon) = 5 pts.
> ...



Total Night 14: 117 points
1. 92p ~ If you were flying    through the space and if DC changing counts for DC manipulation.
2. 87p ~ If you were running through the space and if DC changing counts for DC manipulation.
3. 72p ~ If you were flying    through the space and if DC changing won't count for DC manipulation.
4. 67p ~ If you were running through the space and if DC changing won't count for DC manipulation.

Competition Total: *159*134/127/114/109 points 

Spellbee has the final decision  :smiley: . Good job btw, sweet lucid!

_edit: -5 points to out comes 1 and 2 if DC changing can count for DC manipulation, because it can't count twice. ( courtroom mind control + elf changed ("manipulated") to troll.)_
_edit 2: troll and elves are fictional characters +5 to all outcomes. My bad. (my god, now I begin to understand how much work spellbee has with these comps)_

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

----------


## Cookino

Night 14:
3 DILDs: 20 points
RC/Stabilization: 1 point
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 5 points
Basic Summoning (+ It Was a Fictional Character): 10 points
2nd Step: 10 points
Time Control (Speeding up time): 10 points
3rd Step: 15 points
Use an eletronic device (The thing with dials): 5 points

Night total: 78 points

Competition total: 99+78=177

DJ link.

Edit: Added "Use an eletronic device", thanks Saizaphod for reminding me.

Alright... lots of lucids this night and lots of points! Despite that it was a really frustrating night. I wasted 2 of those dreams trying to to one thing (opening up a portal) and I failed miserably no matter what I did. It was almost like the dream was actively trying to frustrate me. I guess I'm a little out of control practice since I had a long dryspell.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 14

DJ Entry - Patrol, Yellow Buildings, Escape Storms

3 NLDs - 3 Points

----------


## Letaali

*Night 14
*

4 ND= *4 points*
1 DILD = *10 points*
+Unspecified Dream Control (Tried to do magic, sparks from hand, lol)= *5 points*

Total = *75.5 points*

----------


## ExothermReacton

Had two very short lucids in the last two days. One was fairly interesting.

Night 8-14 (I think)

10 non-lucids: 10 points

7 WBTBs: 14 points

2 DILD: 20 points

Stabilization: 1 point

Mind control: 5 points

Telekinesis: 5 points

Night 8-14 total: 55 points

Comp total: 101 points

Dream journal entry is under construction. Should be up by tomorrow or so.

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 14*
2 Non-lucids - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
*
Night Total: 4 points
Competition Total: 159 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 8-14* (sorry for the inactivity, bad recall)
2 non lucid fragments: 1 
1 WBTB (failed)

*Nights total: 2
Competition Total: 118*

----------


## naturespirit

Night 6 to 14
Sorry for my inactivity (migraines)
DJ entries: soon

*Night 6*
DILD: 10 points
Phase through solid object: 10 points
Fly: 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control: 5 points (healing)

*Night 7*
DILD
RC 1 point
Fly 5 points
Total: 16

*Night 8*
DILD: 10
Phase through solid object: 10 points
Fly: 5 points
Total: 25 points

*Night 9*
DILD: 10 points
Advanced Summon: 10 points
Fly: 5 points

*Night 10*
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Interact with DC: 2 points

*Night 11:*
DILD: 10 points
RC: 1 point
Fly: 5 points

*Night 12*
WILD: 10 points
Phase through solid object: 10 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Invisible: 5 points
Total: 27 points

*Night 13*
DILD: 10 point
Phase through solid object: 10 points
Eat drink: 5 points
Total: 25 points

*Night 14*
No recall

*Night 15*
DILD: 10 points
Advanced Teleport: 10 points
Fly: 5 point
Total: 25 points

----------


## DawnEye11

I keep mixing up the night numbers.  >. <" Sorry.


Night 12

Dild 10
Interaction 2
DC changing 5
--------
17

Night 13

DILD 10
Dild 5
Dild 5
Dc interact 2
Unspecified dream control 5
Ask Dc For Advice 5
Fly 5
Telekinesis 5
------------
42 pts

----------


## Azaleaj

Night 14-1 dream= 1 PT
Total 116 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 14
27th-28th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+5 Non-Lucid Dreams

12:25a Path of Life / People Lining Up / Facing Judgement
2:20a People / Lighten Sectors / Changing Results 
3:15a On Bus / Hunting Ghost / Arms Spread Feeling for Coldness / Eluded
5:00a (@Alarm) False Awakening / Bed side / Closing Mouth Wash 
7:40p Large Train Leaving / Small Train Bording / Train Backs to Station / See Girl Tell Driver / Wet Tracks / Girl under Water / Jump into Water / Lifting Girl / Freezing / Breathing in Water 

Night Total 7 Points
Contest Total 180.5

My recall was super lame, except the last Dream, but it was fairly short


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph Light/Deep/Light [18min Deep 34min Light]
2nd/3rd Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 10Min/Light/WAKE/Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/REM 10Min [56min Deep 76min Light]
Fourth Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/wake/Light/REM 7Min [32min Deep 38min Light] (at alarm)
Fifth Graph falseLight/wake/Light/Deep/Light [38min Deep <32min Light]


Scariest Moment: Breathing Water
Stupidist Lucid Miss: Girl And I both breathing water
Dumbest Moment: Attempt to cold feel for a ghost by flailing about like a zombie on a bus
Best Taste: Mint flavored mouthwash

Good job NatureSpirit, too bad only one day left for you, I still have two  :smiley:

----------


## KevNice

Night 15

Just a fragment  (too many Margaritas)

----------


## Saizaphod

*Night 15* _A brief house party_
*3 Dreams:* 3 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Interact with a DC:* 2 Points
*New goal: Visit a house party:* 15 Points
*Q: Ask for advice/Mind control?:* 5 Points (Asking the girl/boy to bring me underwear and she goes to get some). Not really advice, nor did you necessarily control their mind. - spellbee2
*+ 6 DJ Comments:* 2 Points


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



 ~ I become lucid as I see two attractive DCs below the glass wall on a bed. The hotel seems to have a separate section for someone's private house. I get extremely shy as I walk downwards so I could meet them, because the characters are pretty much, well, perfect. Some guy appear in front of me and we stop to stare each other. He suddenly shifts into another DC right in front of my eyes. Never seen that before. Every person in the house ( around 7 people? ) are only wearing panties and underwear. I can sense what's coming up so I undress. I soon realize it was a bad decision and I start to feel a bit awkward, even though I know none of the others are even conscious. I go to a kitchen and some girl/guy is preparing a meal. There's only one plate and I hope it's not a party solely for me or something. I then bring myself to ask : " Actually, could I get some underwear ( I changed my mind)?" The guy/girl goes :" Oh okay, you mean the body bag?" She goes to get me some clothing and I wonder if she's going to bring me like a plastic body suit. I think to myself "Everyone's so attractive..."  before waking up. 



*Competition Total: 180 + 35 = 215 Points*

Last night up ahead. Good luck skills everyone  :smiley:

----------


## Azaleaj

Correction-competition total 114 points
I didn't realize we could only count one RC per dream so I had to take a at 2 points.

----------


## EnricoXVS

Iesterday i recalled 1 fragment so 0.5 points
Today instead :
i recall 1 NLD = 1 point
fragment = 0.5 points
and luckily i've made also two lucid dreams :


*Spoiler* for _Crushing bottles_: 



I'm in my old home and suddenly i do the nose pinch test,i become lucid
and start walking in the house until i start use telekinetic powers and move various things
after that i teleport to the kitchen and there i see a bottle on the ground
i start to move the bottle with telekinesis and when it is in mid air with a movement of my hands i start
to destroy that battle by collapsing it into itself,like an implosion,the bottle starts to deform and crush itself
after that i do that on another bottle and next C. comes in the kitchen and say me to stop doing
dangerous things i smile and i wake up




in this dream i have made two of the three step tasks this means that now the first two are completed?
First DILD = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
telekinesis = 5 points
nose RC = 1 point
interact with a dream character = 2 points


*Spoiler* for _Destroying my sister room_: 



i'm in my actual home,i wake up, but i'm not in my bed but i'm in my sister bed 
infact i'm on my sister room not in mine
so i think that probably this is a dream,i try to move a WardRobe with the power of the mind
and it works so i become lucid
then i decide to destroy the entire room for fun 
and i start to throw objects everywhere and at the same time i create an eartquake,
and everything start to fall but after a while i had a FA and i lost lucidity




Second DILD = 5 points
Mass Telekinesis(i moved various objects at the same time) = 10 points
Earthquake = 5 points

I don't know if i counted right so feel free to reply to my post

----------


## Letaali

*Night 15+nap*

5 NDs = *5 Points*
1 Frag = *0.5 points*
1 WILD(DEILD) = *10 points* (Real short and crappy, but here's the link)
WBTB= *2 points*

Total points *93*

Another nap lucid, lol. But I only got 3h at night due to feeling sick. Ugh.

----------


## dolphin

2 NLDs-2 points

Spellbee Spring Competition Night 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
full transformation-10 points

DILD-5 points
super speed-5 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points

DILD-5 points
basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
task of the month-15 points
phase through large solid object-10 points

*night total-93 points
competition total-538 points*

----------


## Nebulus

1 NLD = 1pt

rescued daughter by creating flying raft

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments (1 point)

I am not even close to lucid, following on foot a child driver to ensure he is safe! Yes, right.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 14:
4 NLDs - 4
WBTB - 2

Night 15:
2 NLDs - 2
WBTB - 2





> Night 6 to 14
> Sorry for my inactivity (migraines)
> DJ entries: soon
> 
> *Night 6*
> DILD: 10 points
> Phase through solid object: 10 points
> Fly: 5 points
> Unspecified Dream Control: 5 points (healing)
> ...



Are you sure you have your nights right? Because your Night 6 doesn't match your previous Night 6 here, but I can't shift the nights forward, because you couldn't have finished Night 16 by the time you posted it.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 15

DJ Entry - (L) Overwatch

DILD - 10 points

----------


## cooleymd

Day 15
28th-29th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB

+9 Non-Lucid Dreams

2:10a Genetics / Walking / Breakfast Condiments Bar
3:35a Confrontation / Upset / Quieted Down / Bought Tripod From Old Friend / Parting Words / Truck / Candy Shop
4:25a Match / Flapping Arms / Graphs of Comparisons
4:50a Parents / Deep Hole Between Walls / Great Dane / Distance Metering / Talk of Indians (Halucination-MicroSleep: Deep Underground Complex / Strange Native Language)
6:50a Group Obtain VISA / Lawyer Gains Delay 
2:10p Training Army (Spartacus Themed)
3:25p Three Kids on Bus / Hyperspeed / Crazy Driver / Flying Bus / Kids Levitating Freesytle
3:55p Damage Control / Training
4:45p Mall / Missing Equipment

Night Total 11 Points
Contest Total 191.5

My dreams were all pretty much crap (as least I had a Spartacus themed dream, been watching 3 of the series: Gods of Arena / Blood & Sand / Vengence)

Stupidist Lucid Miss: Obviously the crazy bus (would have qualified for Need for Speed Theme) Hyperspeed, Levitation, Flying Bus take you pick of the worst miss


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light/REM 7Min [20min Deep 54min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/Deep/REM 10Min [31min Deep 27min Light]
Thrid Graph Light/wake/Light [21min Light]
Fourth Graph 16min Light Only (then a possible Halucination or micro sleep/dream not shown on the chart but from memory)
Fifth Graph Light/Deep/Light [12min Deep 5min Light]
Sixth Graph Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 13Min [21min Deep 43min Light]
Seventh Graph Light/REM 18Min [41min Light]
Eighth Graph Light/Deep/Light [8min Deep 16min Light]
Ninth Graph Light/Deep/Light [8min Deep 26min Light]


Oh well, Even when I sleep like a rock and have little awareness and crap dreams/recall I still wake after each one at least  :smiley: 

Guess My new contest goal is to at least break 200 and hopefully to have at least 1 more lucid (would make 3 and hopefully break 225)  23Hrs remain for me

----------


## Sivason

Sorry I have not been posting daily. I have not done very well this time.

I did wbtb each night, but can not recall any of the nlds I had due to not even writing down key words.
night 11: wbtb (2)=2
night 12: wbtb (2), WILD (10), Fly (5)=17
night 13: wbtb (2) WILD (10), Change DC (5)=17 
night 14: wbtb (2), DILD (10), partial transform, grow back teeth (5)=17
night 15: wbtb (2) =2

216+2+17+17+17+2=271

3 LDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Total

----------


## Letaali

*Night 16*

Just non-lucids that I probably won't post. Though I had my first teeth falling out experience. Two dreams about Battlefield games and, like always, bullets did nothing, so I was forced to use explosives and knives.

7 NDs =* 7 points*
WBTB = *2 points*

Total *102*

----------


## Saizaphod

Yes! Got one on the last night! 45 min WBTB with motivating music paid off.

*Night 16* _Final night and final LD_
*2 Dreams:* 2 Points
*2 Fragments:* 1 Point
*WBTB(success):* 2 Points
*DILD:* 10 Points
*Chain a lucid dream:* 2 Points
*Interact with a dream character:* 2 Points
*Practice a waking life hobby:* 5 Points
*Fly:* 5 Points
*Massive telekinesis:* 10 Points
*Advanced summoning:* 10 Points
*Advanced unsummoning:* 10 Points
*Teleport:* 10 Points
*3rd Three-Step Task:* 15 Points
*+3 DJ Comments:* 1 Point


*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream_: 



Non-Lucid Lucid

~ I'm in a canyon with some hillbilly hunters next to a small shack. On the porch of the shack one of the hillbillies is cutting carrots to make a bait for rabbits. I have a dejavu and "remember" that they're doing the same thing that ended up in a catastrophe the last time. They don't care. More hillbillies appear and they go on with their plan. The plan goes ill again like I knew it would when a 50-meter giant appears to kill us. I take of flying but the giant creature follows me and jumps great distances to catch me. Yikes. For my relief the dream hops me to above my neighborhood and  the giant is now gone. It gradually dawns up on me, thank god_ gradually_. I'm flying! I'm flying above my home streets! I gain altitude  and the feeling of height booms into me essence. I haven't flown in a long time. But I'm no novice either, so I gracefully shift my course and take flying to southeast. I lose some altitude and fly just above a grassy field. I look to my left and remember to score some points for the record. I lift a spruce off the ground by pointing my hand at it. I could have gone to check what's underneath it as well for the TotM, but I didn't remember. I see a girl and a guy in their mid-twenties and land next to them. I think about interaction, so I ask the girl for a kiss. She comes and kisses me on my right cheek. I do the same to her and we laugh a bit. Lots of youngsters start flooding to the area. I think I should also finish the Three-Step Task, so I point my hand behind me and ask a girl in front of me:" There's a door behind me right?" She nods and says :" Yeah." There's the regular yellow door and a much bigger and wider steel door as well. ( _thanks dolphin! your technique works!_ ) I go to the yellow door, but there's no real door at all in fact. It's all some weird plastic that I have to rip open from the corner. I still try to teleport, but I soon realize it won't work like this. I repeat. "There's a door behind me right?" Same response from the girl. This time it's a proper one.


I go to the door, not really knowing where I want to end up so I just think abut a hotel room or something. I open the door and enter a dark narrow corridor that leads to just that; a hotel room. I step in leaving the field behind. I find my brother, father and a beautiful blonde there. They're a bit caught off guard, how did I get there? I ask the blonde to come to me. I make my father and brother disappear by waving my hand in front of them. Just one "swipe" and they have vanished. The blonde lays over me. I ask if I could get a little show. The blonde stands up and begins dancing. No no, that's not how it's done I think to myself. I have to give an example so I stand up as well. I show the blonde the _real_ moves, my dancing is way better! I can feel myself waking up a little bit, seeing the blackness behind my eye-lids almost. I manage to return to the same spot from where I almost left. I think it's too dark at the moment, so I reach for the curtains to let some light in so I could see the blonde in the coming moments.  I can see the elegant and bare figure of the blonde just for a brief moment, before the curtains are drawn back to place by some dark force. There's something in the room with us. That feeling quickly subsides as we lay down to have a brief moment of... you know. 



*Competition Total: 215 + 85 = 300 Points*

The perfect score to finish the comp with.  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Valis1

• Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - ½ point

 First DILD of the Night - 10 points

Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 

Use an Electronic Device - 5 points (Old car headlight used as hand flashlight) 

Super Speed - 5 points (zipping over lake pretty fast) 

Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - 5 points ( plastic cup)

Intermediate: Uproot a tree and describe what you find underneath. 20 points *(?)* (Found small metal item and a turtle!) 

Change Gravity - 5 points - spellbee2

Complete third _first_ chosen task - 15 _5_ points ( Banishing and Zero gravity rounded it out) Change Gravity is good, but you declared Advanced Summoning and only did Basic, so no second task - spellbee2

62 1/2 _57 1/2_ points

Am I too late ? =<

----------


## dolphin

7 NLDs-7 points


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I woke up in bed and realized I was dreaming. I got out of bed, jumped up, and phased through the roof of the house to fly outside. I tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't.]




DILD-10 points
flying- 5 points
phase through solid object-10 points

*night total-32 points
competition total-570 points*

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Day 16

DJ Entry - House, Birds, Vehicle, Guards

2 NLDs - 2 Points

----------


## JoannaB

Last night alas I only remembered a fragment about marrying someone potentially dangerous for his money. (0.5 pts)

----------


## Cookino

Night 15:
1 NLD: 1 point

Night 16:
0 points

Didn't get much sleep these last two days sadly. This was a good competition tough, I had more LDs than expected.

----------


## Man of Shred

Spring Competition Day 12-13-14 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

 Last 3 nights.

 3 wbtb failed: 6 points.

 Non lucids: 5

 Frags: 2: 1 point.
 total: 12

----------


## cooleymd

Day 16
29th-30th 8:00pm to 8:00pm

+2 WBTB
+.5 fragment (2:40a)
+11 11 Non-Lucid Dreams

11:50p Train Ride / Overtaking Residence / Government Officials / Dog Vs Dog / Military Meeting / ID Questioned / No Cups / Drinking from Cylindar / Cover Story Checked / Rudeness
2:05a Working at UC / Carrying Chair / Cleaning Office / Enemy / Elevator Doors / Motorized Chair / DC Play Leggo Racer Game / (Semi-Lucid) Wonder How I Usually Get Home
3:50a Climbing Cliffs / Private School / Nearby Schools / Girls Bathroom / Boys Bathroom / Pryamid Film / Transforming Drone Plastic & Paper 
4:15a Boy / Ammunition
5:05a Transition / Meeting
5:40a Mother / Tiny Person / Car Crash / Tiny Dog / Underware & Blanket / Woman with Imaginary Relationship / Reflection of Barista
6:30a Science Lecture / Lab Mixing Chemicals / Old Bird / Person Insane Claims / Driven away by Law Dept / Multi-Level Quad / DC Bizarre Studies (match making)
10:15a Model / Supposed Opression of the Left
11:50a On Bus / Folsom Delivery / Mansions on Hill / Enemy / Picking up Trash / Wondering about Leaving
12:40p Traveling/ Woman / Regulations
1:15p Expandable Luggage / Broken Handle

Night Total 13.5 Points
*Contest Total 205 Points*

Funniest Recall: On the bathroom door of the Girls was a symbol that looked like a curvy ass
*\ /
(|)*


*Spoiler* for _S+ Graphless Information_: 



First Graph False-Sleep/wake/Light/Deep/wake/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/Deep/Light/REM 14Min [30min Deep 78min Light]
Second Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 5Min [12min Deep 18min Light]
Third Graph Light/WAKE(fragment)/Light/Deep/Light/REM 23Min [16min Deep 34min Light]
Fourth Graph only Light 3min
Fifth Graph only Light 18min
Sixth Graph only Light 25min
Seventh Graph only Light 29min
Eighth Graph Light/Deep/Light/REM 11Min [12min Deep 22min Light]
Ninth Graph Light/Deep/Light/wake/Light/Deep/Light/REM 7Min [40min Deep 31min Light]
Tenth Graph Light/Deep [14min Deep 10min Light]
Eleventh Graph only Light 11min


My recall started out pretty good but went in and out, but 3 different times I had my S+ and Phone out of Sync because the phone claimed its sim card was removed, must have taken 40 minutes to sync the first time, and the remainder of an hour the other two, not a good sort of WBTB for sure

----------


## KingCobra

*Night 15*
3 Non-lucids - 3 points
*
Night 16*
1 Non-lucid - 1 point

3 DJ comments- 1 point
*
Final Competition Total: 164 points*

Thanks again Spellbee for the comp!

----------


## spellbee2

Night 16:
1 Fragment - 0.5
1 NLD - 1

Total: (I'll calculate it later)

*---------------------------------
ANNOUNCEMENT!!
---------------------------------*
All points/DJ entries must be submitted by Wednesday, May 3rd, 11:59p Eastern. 
*---------------------------------*

----------


## Sivason

Well I am done. No new points for me. Good game everyone!

----------


## Eveningsky

5 dream fragments since my last post = 2.5 points. Here is the link!

Competition total: 15.5 points. 

A bit anticlimactic, but then again I joined late and I've been sleeping very deeply lately. So it's all right. I'll get better and will try to make the leaderboard for the next comp.  ::D:  I will probably also recycle this competition's personal goals since I didn't quite get them accomplished. :c

----------


## Letaali

Good job everyone! Looks like Fire Nation took this. I blame the lack of solar eclipses during the competition.

----------


## obfusc8

Night 15
non-lucids: 1
wbtb: 2
dild : 10
stabilise: 1
totm bonus (May): 15 Only April's TOTMs count during this competition, otherwise it's unfair for people who can't access May's tasks yet. - spellbee2
interact with dc: 2
fly: 5
super strength: 5
invincibility: 5

2nd dild: 5
summon bird: 5
fully phase: 10
use ordinary device for dream control: helicopter: 5
interact with dc: 2
super strength: 5
fly: 5

Night 16
non-lucids: 2
wbtb: 2

Spring comp. TOTM Bonus (May) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I think DawnEye should be in expert next time. Nice work!  :smiley:

----------


## KevNice

Final night:

2 NILD
1 Fragment

2.5 points

----------


## lunagoddess

I have been unable to log on this week because the DV website wouldn't load. But nothing exciting happened anyways. Hopefully I'll be more available and lucid next time!

----------


## Elaol

The last two days

29. 3 dreams - 3pt
30. 3 dreams - 3pt

----------


## Azaleaj

Day 15-1 dream=1 point
Day 16-1 dream=1 point WBTB=2 points
Competition total=118 points

----------


## Occipitalred

Comp total: 21pts
Dream remembered worth of points:
Day 10 - 2
Day 11 - 1
Day 12 - 3
Day 13 - 3 
Day 14 - 0
Day 15 - 4
Day 16 - 3
Comp total: 37pts

Highlights:
- Mild deadline stresses, diverting conversations about innocence to random mattresses, peeing in porcelain sink, crossing broken bridge, a gelatin desert with a proper meal inside, jumping too high on a very large trampoline...
- Despite being warned, reading a letter being delivered by small boats to a tree house. As a consequence, I am made into a slave child who must sell overpriced candy to homeless families. 
- Flying up to taste the clouds and explain they are not made of spirits but water.

----------


## cooleymd

> As a consequence, I ... must sell overpriced candy to homeless families.



Was that You I Saw at the light rail stations  :smiley: 

"Get yer Wal-Mart $1 Candy only $3 each"

----------


## DawnEye11

Although we all had our distractions during the competition I think everyone did great too. Especially with what we could manage to do during the two weeks. Thanks obfusc. ^w^ I keep getting told that but Idk if Ill be able to do as well next time.

----------


## cooleymd

@spellbee, you said you checked NatureSpirits zime of post, did you account for the fact the he lives in Ausiland?

Isn't having a toilet that works in reverse punishment enough??  :smiley: 
Don't chage him an extra 225+ points too  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> @spellbee, you said you checked NatureSpirits zime of post, did you account for the fact the he lives in Ausiland?



Of course. It was posted April 28 (Friday) at 21:42 Eastern (UTC -5). Even if naturespirit is in the furthest west time zone, Australian Eastern (UTC +11), it would only be 16 hours ahead, at 13:42 on April 29 (Saturday), meaning there's no possible way he could've slept for Night 16 (Saturday PM into Sunday AM) (unless he works nights or something, in which case I'm even more impressed with how many lucid dreams he has).

And I have no intention of charging 225 points just for that, but I will have to dock many of them for not having DJ entries posted per the rules. Some of them are in his DJ, but not the last several.

----------


## StaySharp

I wanna thank everyone for the competition again. I didn't post an update of my last days in the competition but... there was nothing to report. So my final count is right the way it is.

----------


## Saizaphod

winner celebration?  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

> winner celebration?



Shhhh, we can't let anyone know we lost...

Just kidding.

*Final Results*

Intermediate:
*1st - DawnEye11 +100 pts
2nd - Saizaphod +60 pts
3rd - cooleymd +30 pts*

Beginner:
*1st - Cookino +100 pts
2nd - KingCobra +60 pts
3rd - HenrikUPI +30 pts*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Fire - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
dolphin - 570
Him - 84

*Intermediate*
DawnEye11 - 515
Raipat - 83.5
Nfri - 1.5

*Beginner*
KingCobra - 164
HenrikUPI - 152
Azaleaj - 114
lunagoddess - 32.5
StaySharp - 32.5
Nebulus - 10

*Handicap* - 148.5
*Tier Bonus* - 190
*Total - 2056*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Air - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
obfusc8 - 488
Naturespirit - 380.5

*Intermediate*
cooleymd - 205
Valis1 - 104.5

*Beginner*
Man of Shred - 87
Elaol - 59.5
JonBingus - 49
Occipitalred - 37
LeaoLouro - 23
JoannaB - 19
Mismagius - 5

*Handicap* - 42.2
*Tier Bonus* - 30
*Total - 1529.7*

*- - - - - - - - - - - Water - - - - - - - - - - -*
*Expert*
sivason - 271

*Intermediate*
Saizaphod - 300
MadMonkey - 119
Jacob46719 - 79
DreamSwimmer - 52

*Beginner*
Cookino - 178
KevNice - 126
Letaali - 105
spellbee2 - 103.5
ExothermReacton - 101
Eveningsky - 15.5
Nefets - 0

*Handicap* - 62.8
*Tier Bonus* - 160
*Total - 1672.8*


And now, the moment you've all been waiting for... The final winner of the competition is...

*The Fire Nation*!



_Also, a special thanks to Saizaphod who helped me a ton with scoring this competition._

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for the competition, spellbee2 and Saizaphod!

----------


## Cobalt Storm

Thanks to a "vacation" and a cold, I didn't get the 200 points I was aiming for. NUTS. I'll get it in the summer comp though.

----------


## Saizaphod

Thanks for hosting the comp Spellbee! Until next time ~  ::flyaway::

----------


## cooleymd

The big winner is Nfri
1 Dream 
1 Fragment
150 points thats a 10,000% Return on Investment

----------


## Nfri

> The big winner is Nfri
> 1 Dream 
> 1 Fragment
> 150 points thats a 10,000% Return on Investment



Hehe see, that's how I done stuff!  ::D:  Just kidding, I've two full time jobs and I've slept avarage 3 hours per day. So no time for REM phase just deep sleep, therefore I didn't had any dreams  :Sad:  so not very well timing for me, sorry :/... congratulations to winners... wait...

----------


## spellbee2

So it's about time for another round, but personally my schedule for the entire month of July is too insane to handle a competition. So I'm currently slating one for the first week of August and hoping it clears up by then. I'll be posting a sign up thread when it gets a bit closer.

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I'll be ready and waiting for it

----------


## JadeGreen

Yeah I need to get back in LDing shape. I'll put up with the lag for a comp.

----------


## Saizaphod

Cool  :smiley:  Thought these were held only once every three months.

----------


## naturespirit

Big sorry... 

I had a bit of crisis near the end of the last competition.  :Sad: 
I'll see what my schedule is like nearer the date of the next comp.

----------


## cooleymd

My availability approaches non-existence
and my stress levels approach lethality
I doubt I'll be in this one

----------


## cooleymd

My stress levels have fallen from near lethality, but could return to sudden death levels,  
In the mean time I had 3 lucids in the past while, with one early Sat followed by a second one that was fairly epic.
Once a time is choosen I'll try to reevaluate my likely avaliability / survival.

Might have to downgrade a First time goals to a regular goal (if I do make it), as a result of that epic lucid tho, 
as in it I acheived at least one of em.  (and a few never sited in the comps  :smiley:  )

----------


## Cobalt Storm

I hope it happens soon.

----------


## JadeGreen

Yo where's that midsummer night's lucid dream comp?

----------


## ARandomViewer

Ehhhh I have a question how do you join this? I wouldn't really be able to earn points I have only had one LD and that was a few days ago. (I know it was in april but I want to know for next time)

----------


## Saizaphod

> Ehhhh I have a question how do you join this? I wouldn't really be able to earn points I have only had one LD and that was a few days ago. (I know it was in april but I want to know for next time)



There´s separate sign-up threads, but this comp (if there´s going to be one) doesn't have one yet.

----------


## cooleymd

@ARandomViewer
You could gain points from recall of non lucid dreams like 1 point each seperate dream recalled
and also maybe theme points like if the them is theme park and you set intention and end up in a non-lucid dream about being at one etc.

of course most points are gained from remembering tasks and acheiving them while lucid

----------


## ARandomViewer

Ok I'll look out for the sign up threads.

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, I know we're well past due for a comp, but I've been absolutely swamped with work and personal life and haven't been able to put together anything for a while. I'm pretty much booked all through the rest of August, including a work trip I'm going on the last week of August. So for now, I'm planning on holding the competition on *September 1st*, provided I can get all the stuff together ahead of time and ready before I leave on my trip. I'll be posting the sign-up thread in the next week or so.

----------


## Saizaphod

My availability is going to be really low too, I'm starting my college studies. Beginner league ~

----------

